# [Must Read] Information regarding Indian Debit Cards.



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

In India, four types of *Debit Cards* are issued by banks - VISA, VISA Electron, MasterCard and Maestro.

Here is the information which is always written on a Debit Card:

1) Your name.
2) Expiration month and year.
3) 3 Digit CVV code which is again a number.

The above three, alongwith your address are used to authorise your transaction. RBI thought this wasn't enough. *In some European countries and India, you need to register your Visa and MasterCard Debit Card online in your bank's portal and create a "password" for it.*

For Visa, this password is called *'Verified by Visa.'*
For MasterCard, this password is called *'3D SecureCode.'*

(I'll be using *VbV* and *3DSC* to refer them.)

*RBI made it mandatory that all transactions to Indian merchants require to be authorised via VbV/3DSC.* This means, to shop online on Indian stores, you need to get your card registered on VbV/3DSC.

*So, whenever you shop on an Indian website like Flipkart, eBay.in, PayTM et cetera.. after entering your card details (usually address as well), you're taken to your bank's authorisation gateway where you enter your VbV/3DSC. After entering the correct VbV/3DSC for your card, your transction is authorised and you are taken back to the merchant's page.*

In simple words, for transactions on Indian stores, there are two steps:

1) Entering your card details on merchant's website....
then being taken to another page for
2) Authorisation via entering VbV/3DSC on your Bank's page.
and then
====> Coming back to the merchant's website.

*Now it's time to talk about International merchants like Steam, Google Play Store, iTunes/Apple, Paypal et cetera.* These are International stores, more specifically, American. *This VbV/3DSC sh!t is only mandatory in India and some European countries. And sites like Steam, Play Store, iTunes, Paypal don't use VbV/3DSC.*

*95% Indian Debit Cards WILL NOT work on the above stores.* Why?

*Because when you enter your details on, let's say Steam... your bank keeps on requesting for VbV/3DSC behind the scenes. And Steam knows nothing about it. So, the transaction fails - because your bank does not approve it.*

But there is always a way out. Infact it's a very easy way.

*Here is what banks should do/Here is how it should be:*

1) On an Indian merchant, ask for VbV/3DSC to complete the transaction.
2) On an International merchant, DON'T ask for VbV/3DSC to complete transaction.

*This is EXACTLY what happens for every Indian Credit Card. Indian Credit Cards work everywhere. Steam, iTunes, Paypal - everywhere.* And also ask for VbV/3DSC on desi merchants.

*But Debit Cards don't work. Because banks don't have the correct implementation. (aside for few)* So, basically - even if your lol Debit Card has "International" stamped on it, it only means it will work on foreign ATMs to withdraw money. Don't be happy that "it will work everywhere, even websites. IT IS INTERNATIONAL." It won't work unless your bank has its implentation sorted. *May be they will work on some non-VbV/3DSC merchants but consider those as abberrations.*

Next, which all banks work. I can only whitelist Axis Bank. I've got Visa Debit Card from Axis Bank. It works everywhere - on Flipkart and Steam. No problems. Axis Bank has the right implementation. (Won't work on Google Play anymore since INR transactions have been implemented.)

I've tried MasterCard Debit Card from Punjab National Bank and  Visa Debit Card from SBI. Both refuse to work on non VbV/3DSC merchants - I only tried on Steam.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What about Maestro Debit Card?*

Maestro is rubbish. It will be supported by very few online merchants. For Maestro Debit Cards, you need to authorise your payment by entering your ATM PIN number or sometimes 3D SecureCode.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

*Debit Card Whitelist Table*

*VISA*


*Steam**Google Play/Checkout
**iTunes**Paypal**Windows Phone Store**Axis Bank*WorksWorks.
Not working.Works as a funding source*State Bank of India*Does not workDoes not work*ICICI*Worked for fewWorked for few*Canara Bank*Does not work



*MasterCard*


*Steam**Google Play/Checkout
**iTunes**Paypal**Windows Phone Store**Axis Bank*WorksNot working since INR transactions.WorksWorks as a funding source*Punjab National Bank*Does not workDoes not workDoes not workDoes not work*State Bank of India*Does not workWorks
*ING Vysya*
Works
Works

*VISA Electron*


*Steam**Google Play/Checkout**iTunes**Bank of Baroda*WorksDoes not workWorks



*Maestro*

Rubbish. Won't work anywhere except few Indian merchants. Only good as an ATM card. That's it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot for creating this thread.. it was about time.. cleared lot of doubts.

+1 for Axis.. no problem with Paypal or other international sites. 
HDFC - I could not add it to Paypal, but I could purchase through a international shops.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2012)

^^Use Credit Card


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Use Credit Card


yes.. I need to get one soon. also I need to create a good credit history.

SBI Debit card is the worse I have.. I can use it only at ATM and POS terminals..


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> SBI Debit card is the worse I have.. I can use it only at ATM and POS terminals..


I bet it is Maestro.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

ico said:


> I bet it is Maestro.



yes it is .. 

BTW.. My cards 
Axis - MasterCard works everywhere, itunes too. 
HDFC -Mastercard, worked on a international site, but not on paypal. 
SBI - Maestro - ATM and POS only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

ico said:


> For Maestro Debit Cards, you need to authorise your payment by entering your ATM PIN number.



Depends on the implementation of the payment gateway by the *site*. Like, paytm asks for only card no and 3DSC. Also, IRCTC is an exception for VBV or 3DSC.



RCuber said:


> SBI Debit card is the worse I have.. I can use it only at ATM and POS terminals..



Still the safest of the lot.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

well, when it can be assumed to be useless everywhere online, it has to be the safest. lol.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

^I meant when used "locally". I guess you know that Maestro cards can't be swiped without knowing the PIN, but not true for Visa/MasterCard. So, if your card drops out of your pocket, you know what to do.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes.. SBI Maestro is more secure in case of theft/lost card cases as the card cannot be used without the PIN.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

Great job ico 
Impressive guide


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

@ico.. add Google Checkout to the table , axis works for that too..

EDIT: Play store uses Google Checkout(also?), anyway just mention it.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Play Store. Same thing. ^^

But I'll rename.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

cool Man!!


----------



## pramudit (Aug 3, 2012)

great job...
BTW add hdfc bank also with the help of those who have it...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 3, 2012)

I can create a virtual visa credit card with internet banking of SBI which do not require VBV and 3DS.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> I can create a virtual visa credit card with internet banking of SBI which do not require VBV and 3DS.



+1 for VCC.. most banks are now providing this feature. 

Now I recall that my Axis Card "DID NOT" work for Origin and EA store,I used EntroPay gateway to create VCC and used it for my purchase.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 3, 2012)

Now my father has a sbi classic debit card which is from mastercard and not maestro. Can i use it for online shopping? Do i have to register for 3dsc  ?


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice info there man.
Btw SBI debit card(VISA) does not work with PayPal. But there is service call VCC(Virtual Credit Card) by SBI, you only need to activate Net Banking and then active VCC. I think VCC will work with PayPal. I'll try and let you guys know.

Maestro card isn't that crap btw, there are many extra services available with Maestro like chance to win extra tickets on bookmyshow and double the number of coupons on freecharge.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Maestro card isn't that crap btw, there are many extra services available with Maestro like chance to win extra tickets on bookmyshow and double the number of coupons on freecharge.



Well, I lost my ICICI debit card a few days back, and the bank issued me another but a "PLATINUM" written on it this time 
The extra benefits over "normal" debit card is that I can get 25% off on movie tickets on bookmyshow.com.
But... to hell with it. It's limited. And so works only if you are among the first few to book :/

Anyway, my appreciation to ico for finally writing this guide to aware noobs like us


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

the issue here about card not working where we require it to work , free goodies comes with every card


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice thread.
Small info-
SBI add it's VCC work only if you have given your PAN number info at your SBI branch.


----------



## reddead (Aug 3, 2012)

HDFC also has a VCC service....
VCC's are more safer since you can decide the limit of your credit....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2012)

@ico

add visa electron to it.It is equivalent to maestro so not very useful. Used generally with debit cards only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Now my father has a sbi classic debit card which is from mastercard and not maestro. Can i use it for online shopping? Do i have to register for 3dsc  ?



You can do online shopping from indian merchants by using almost any card. It also depends on which cards are supported by the site. And yeah, 3DSC is mandatory.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Now my father has a sbi classic debit card which is from mastercard and not maestro. Can i use it for online shopping? Do i have to register for 3dsc  ?


when you will try to buy something online for the first time with that debit card, you'll be automatically transferred to your bank's portal for registering.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ico
> 
> add visa electron to it.It is equivalent to maestro so not very useful. Used generally with debit cards only.


yes, Visa Electron like Maestro and requires PIN to authenticate at POS.

But in comparison to Maestro, it is actually well supported by desi online merchants.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

It seems that even Axis Bank cards tied with minor accounts(A/C for people below 18) work fine.
Just made a $7 transaction with my minor card to test 
I thought purchase wont go through but it did


----------



## dan4u (Sep 5, 2012)

Great, now I know why I can't buy stuff off steam, btw will a citibank card work? planing to start an account with them, if not then Axis Bank I guess.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Great, now I know why I can't buy stuff off steam,


Which bank? and also tell whether it is Visa or MasterCard. I'll add to the list.



dan4u said:


> btw will a citibank card work?


I doubt. Citibank usually gives you Maestro.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Which bank? and also tell whether it is Visa or MasterCard. I'll add to the list.
> 
> 
> I doubt. Citibank usually gives you Maestro.



Karur vysya bank, its a Visa card, works flawlessly with Indian Sites but sux on International ones. 

if citibanks giving Maestro then I'm choosing Axis bank...thanks for the info...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

@ico,just for added information SBI doesn't allow transactions in foreign currency so its vcc is useless for international sites & paypal.
source:*www.maheshkukreja.com/how-to-generate-sbi-virtual-credit-card


----------



## Renny (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice info! On my State Bank of Mysore debit card, it says Master Card on the front and Maestro on the back, so which one is it?



dan4u said:


> Karur vysya bank, its a Visa card, works flawlessly with Indian Sites but sux on International ones.
> 
> if citibanks giving Maestro then I'm choosing Axis bank...thanks for the info...



Be careful with Axis, you must maintain their minimum account balance and minimum AQB every quarter.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Nice info! On my State Bank of Mysore debit card, it says Master Card on the front and Maestro on the back, so which one is it?



16 digit card no = Visa/Master Card. (Along with CVV + _expiry date_)
19 digit card no = Maestro. (No CVV + No _expiry date, rather "valid from"_)


----------



## Renny (Sep 6, 2012)

^Thanks, its MasterCard.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 19 digit card no = Maestro



I didn't know about this till now  , I am using that card from last 5 years


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I didn't know about this till now  , I am using that card from last 5 years



it's ok bro , every body is not that smart


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I didn't know about this till now  , I am using that card from last 5 years



Uncle phailed 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it's ok bro , every body is not that smart



lol


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone have any information about prepaid gift cards that Axis Bank offers? I gather some types can be used online.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Updated. Added WP Store. 
People , if you'll have experience of any other debit cards with these online stores or any other stores, Please do post over here.


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 26, 2012)

great information from the op... was lurking all over the net to find the very same details.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, now I understand why Visa / Master Card Debit Cards doesn't work on Steam, Paypal and all. (Except Axis)

But why do CC's work? What I want to ask is, the way Debit Cards requests VbV/3DSC, CC's request that too for Indian merchant. So how does they work if the implementation is wrong?


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But why do CC's work? What I want to ask is, the way Debit Cards requests VbV/3DSC, CC's request that too for Indian merchant. So how does they work if the implementation is wrong?


Banks don't force the request of VbV/SDSC on International merchants when using Credit Card.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2012)

^^So the flexible implementation is only there for CC's but not for Debit Cards.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2012)

My Bank Of Baroda Visa Electron debit card works on Steam, but not on Google Play. Anyway, my credit card is on the way.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like I will be getting an account from citibank at my new employer.

I will be in a position to do some tests from Citibank card to add to the repository of results in 2nd post.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Looks like I will be getting an account from citibank at my new employer.
> 
> I will be in a position to do some tests from Citibank card to add to the repository of results in 2nd post.



Citibank will give a choice between Mastercard and Maestro. After reading the OP, you should know what you should take. I was not so well informed when I got my Maestro.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Updated. Added BoB.
Waiting for CitiBank info.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

I am using BoB Debit Card, and want to purchase Asphalt 7 fro 14 Rs (special offer from Google Play). But transaction was not approved.

Then i came across this post to know about Indian Debit Cards. It sucks. I don't have a CC. So, i guess my purchase will not happen.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ Use EntroPay to create a Virtual Credit Card(VCC). and then add some funds to it and then use it in Google Wallet. also check if BoB provides VCC.


----------



## dexbg (Sep 27, 2012)

HDFC credit card on MasterCard network has been working for Google Wallet an all services which use it for payment like Play store n Drive.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Use EntroPay to create a Virtual Credit Card(VCC). and then add some funds to it and then use it in Google Wallet. also check if BoB provides VCC.



BoB does not provide VCC AFAIK. But I think we should be able to transfer funds using the VISA network.

Edit : It says on wikipedia that Entropay does not provide address verification, so sites that rely on such transactions will fail. And, Google Wallet requires address verification AFAIK.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 28, 2012)

Can I buy using hdfc credit card , it is master card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 28, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BoB does not provide VCC AFAIK. But I think we should be able to transfer funds using the VISA network.
> 
> Edit : It says on wikipedia that Entropay does not provide address verification, so sites that rely on such transactions will fail. And, Google Wallet requires address verification AFAIK.



You are right. BoB doesn't support VCC. Even Kotak Mahindra Bank has that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 28, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Can I buy using hdfc credit card , it is master card.



credits card work everywhere generally.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2012)

I am able to use my ICICI visa card in both steam and Google Play. So please add it to the list. I am finally able to buy the apps, that too when some of them are Rs 13 a piece.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope its a debit card?


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup, it is a debit card (an international one)

@ico Please add it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Added icici visa.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 30, 2012)

Guyz .. just need to clarify one doubt ..
I'm of 14 years.. and Want to have my own bank Account just for online Purchases .. Which is best one of all?
And am I eligible to have an account ? O_O ?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Guyz .. just need to clarify one doubt ..
> I'm of 14 years.. and Want to have my own bank Account just for online Purchases .. Which is best one of all?
> And am I eligible to have an account ? O_O ?



Yes. You become eligible at 12 years old (depends upon bank I guess) to have your own independent bank account. Keep following this thread and you will know which one to take.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Axis bank seems to be the best choice currently


----------



## dan4u (Oct 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BoB does not provide VCC AFAIK. But I think we should be able to transfer funds using the VISA network.
> 
> Edit : It says on wikipedia that Entropay does not provide address verification, so sites that rely on such transactions will fail. And, Google Wallet requires address verification AFAIK.


I tried it n it works for me, got apps from google play. if my bank (kvb) supports VCC I'm sure BoB will support it too.


RCuber said:


> ^^ Use EntroPay to create a Virtual Credit Card(VCC). and then add some funds to it and then use it in Google Wallet. also check if BoB provides VCC.



Awesome thanks a million, EntroPay really works, I put in $20 using my kvb debit card and now I can buy stuff from google play n steam.


----------



## WhizKins (Oct 3, 2012)

Can someone tell me about HDFC? Do their Visa debit cards work with Google Playstore and Paypal?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know about their debit card, but Hdfc netsafe does work in Google Play Store.

No debit card works in PayPal


----------



## funskar (Oct 3, 2012)

Some online shops payment gateway automatically detect by card no thats its maestro n tells to leave the cvv code optn n proceed..



pratyush997 said:


> Guyz .. just need to clarify one doubt ..
> I'm of 14 years.. and Want to have my own bank Account just for online Purchases .. Which is best one of all?
> And am I eligible to have an account ? O_O ?



You r really only 14years old
Then you r very rich or lucky to have those items in signature..


----------



## dj_ut (Oct 28, 2012)

I wanted to know which india bank DEBIT CARD (any : mastercard or maestro or Visa) OR CREDIT CARD can be use to purchase ON APPLE ITUNES STORE (india) or (Any other country Store)


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been trying to buy apps on Play Store using my Axis Bank Debit Card (Master Card) ever since the INR thing was introduced in Google Play and ever transaction is failing. Somebody confirm this..
Before the INR thing was introduced, the card used to work.

I tried deleting and readding my card as @bqw suggested. I got a $1 verification charge, but the card still doesn't work.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^does axis bank debit card works these days for google play,itunes etc..i am planning to get one..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2012)

duke123 said:


> ^^^does axis bank debit card works these days for google play,itunes etc..i am planning to get one..



Yup absolutely


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yup absolutely


Mention which one you have. Visa or MasterCard?



duke123 said:


> ^^^does axis bank debit card works these days for google play,itunes etc..i am planning to get one..


nileshgr has Axis MasterCard Debit Card and his transactions are not going through.

My Axis Visa Debit Card is working fine though.



dj_ut said:


> I wanted to know which india bank DEBIT CARD (any : mastercard or maestro or Visa) OR CREDIT CARD can be use to purchase ON APPLE ITUNES STORE (india) or (Any other country Store)


Any Credit Card. Any.

Only Axis Debit Card. Preferably Visa.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

My Axis Debit Card is currently working .. on both PayPal and Google, had purchased some app yesterday .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

my purchase failed just now on google play.. Need to see of there is any balance left in my account or this is a gateway problem.


----------



## Huntsman07 (Oct 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> my purchase failed just now on google play.. Need to see of there is any balance left in my account or this is a gateway problem.



Got my new Axis MasterCard, its not working with itunes store. I thought it'll work. Even if I create e-Wallet Card, still saying payment declined.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

Huntsman07 said:


> Got my new Axis MasterCard, its not working with itunes store. I thought it'll work. Even if I create e-Wallet Card, still saying payment declined.



what about other services google play,google wallet,paypal steam etc?


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys don't get Axis Debit MasterCard. It doesn't work. It used to work earlier, though.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

Entropy is also not working now :/


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Entropy is also not working now :/



And I thought I was the only one affected.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ I tried to add funds to my entropay account but didn't work, tried to add another new card that too failed.. will check if Bank VCC's will work or not.


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I tried to add funds to my entropay account but didn't work, tried to add another new card that too failed.. will check if Bank VCC's will work or not.



VCCs generally don't work with such merchants due to two reasons - one because the vcc is valid only for a single transaction and two because these merchants make verification charges which renders the card useless after the same. So you can't make a purchase.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2012)

WTF my dads Axis Bank card is unable to complete transaction for Windows 8 upgrade. This is bad. A 699 INR transaction is failing


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> WTF my dads Axis Bank card is unable to complete transaction for Windows 8 upgrade. This is bad. A 699 INR transaction is failing


Mention which card it is. Visa or MasterCard.


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> WTF my dads Axis Bank card is unable to complete transaction for Windows 8 upgrade. This is bad. A 699 INR transaction is failing



Debit or Credit?


----------



## josin (Nov 1, 2012)

guys what about SBI virtual card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2012)

SBI VCC is the worst of all.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...garding-indian-debit-cards-2.html#post1743971


----------



## benujacob (Nov 6, 2012)

@ico your card is still working for international payments?


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 7, 2012)

An update - Axis Bank Master Debit card works on Google Play subject to one condition - billing is not in INR.
I bought an app which was billed in EUR, but when I try to buy Camera Zoom FX or NFS Most Wanted which is billed in INR, it doesn't work.
Additionally, my card successfully worked with my VPS provider who doesn't use 3DSC and is based in Germany.


----------



## sahisxy29 (Nov 8, 2012)

last week I opened an accoutn with hdfc just because I wanted to use the visa international card with paypal 

just checked that paypal and hdfc are not compatible.. then i googled a bit and found this forum and seriously I feel like (facepalm)
i should have googled before lol

a frnd of mine attached his visa debit card with paypal and it works so I thought of doing the same  
but ended up like this 

afaik axis debit card with work with paypal?
I mean my main purpose is to attach my debit card with paypal so that I can send payments from my paypal account.
should I opt for axis?

ps: Nice forum 
btw.. do you have to answer this random question again and again before you make a post :O

Thanks


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2012)

benujacob said:


> @ico your card is still working for international payments?


yes, it is.



sahisxy29 said:


> last week I opened an accoutn with hdfc just because I wanted to use the visa international card with paypal
> 
> just checked that paypal and hdfc are not compatible.. then i googled a bit and found this forum and seriously I feel like (facepalm)
> i should have googled before lol
> ...


Axis Visa Debit Card should work.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2012)

ico said:


> Mention which card it is. Visa or MasterCard.


Visa.


nileshgr said:


> Debit or Credit?


Debit.


nileshgr said:


> An update - Axis Bank Master Debit card works on Google Play subject to one condition - billing is not in INR.


Yeah. My card worked fine on Steam when I bought a game(dollar billing) but failed Windows 8 Rs.699 transaction


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Visa.
> 
> Debit.
> 
> Yeah. My card worked fine on Steam when I bought a game(dollar billing) but failed Windows 8 Rs.699 transaction



I've contacted the bank customer care. They said 2 working days time. Let's hope it gets solved.


----------



## alekhkhanna (Nov 11, 2012)

So was wondering what happened to my perfectly fine Axis Card and chanced upon this thread.
Just to update, tried 2 different Axis Visa Debit cards on Play Store (both mapped to different accounts) and none of them work. 

Is there a way to change the region of your store i.e. make it show prices in $ or Euros and not INR (as it apparently works with foreign currencies) ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you choose your country when it's was asked first time when you turned on the phone (or flashed the ROM)?

It shows me prices in INR.

I guess that can be done from Google A/c too.


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 11, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Did you choose your country when it's was asked first time when you turned on the phone (or flashed the ROM)?
> 
> It shows me prices in INR.
> 
> I guess that can be done from Google A/c too.



I contacted Google on this issue as well just in case there was a way to force all transactions to USD or some other currency, but they said it's not possible at the moment.

The prices are always shown in INR, but the final charge on your card varies. It might be in INR (mostly) or some other currency that the developer desires.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2012)

alekhkhanna said:


> So was wondering what happened to my perfectly fine Axis Card and chanced upon this thread.
> Just to update, tried 2 different Axis Visa Debit cards on Play Store (both mapped to different accounts) and none of them work.
> 
> Is there a way to change the region of your store i.e. make it show prices in $ or Euros and not INR (as it apparently works with foreign currencies) ?


Which one? Visa or Mastercard?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 11, 2012)

My VISA is working fine......... 
And the price you see in Google Play is just the converted price......... When you are actually billed, you will be charged in the currency of the developer's country..
Just check the list of transactions in Google Wallet and you'll see.
When I bought Fruit Ninja, I was charged in AU$

But it shouldnt be INR because paid apps are not allowed in India yet AFAIK


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 12, 2012)

debarshi said:


> My VISA is working fine.........
> And the price you see in Google Play is just the converted price......... When you are actually billed, you will be charged in the currency of the developer's country..
> Just check the list of transactions in Google Wallet and you'll see.
> When I bought Fruit Ninja, I was charged in AU$
> ...



Wrong. Paid apps were recently allowed in India after which my master card stopped working. I am not able to buy Camera Zoom FX or NFS most wanted which is being billed in INR. 

But on the same card I was able to buy Missed It which was charged in EUR.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the Info.. I have rubbish maestro Citibank card


----------



## debarshi (Nov 12, 2012)

I just bought Camera Zoom Fx in discount..... The transaction went smoothly

But yes you're right......... My last transaction on 22nd October was in $, but yesterday, both of Camera Zoom FX and PowerAmp was billed in INR..........


----------



## benujacob (Nov 12, 2012)

just got the card.. its Master Card i told them i need Visa but they delivered Mastercard  

Axis Bank | Titanium Rewards Debit Card - Features & Benefits


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 12, 2012)

debarshi said:


> I just bought Camera Zoom Fx in discount..... The transaction went smoothly
> 
> But yes you're right......... My last transaction on 22nd October was in $, but yesterday, both of Camera Zoom FX and PowerAmp was billed in INR..........



Mention card issuer and type.


----------



## benujacob (Nov 12, 2012)

My card is not working for buying domains from godaddy  (Axis Bank Master Card)

I tried creating a ewallet card and it also not working  

any way around!!!

PS : Card working fine now.. ewallet still have problem.


----------



## shoebahmed (Nov 12, 2012)

benujacob said:


> just got the card.. its Master Card i told them i need Visa but they delivered Mastercard
> 
> Axis Bank | Titanium Rewards Debit Card - Features & Benefits



Did you try using it online? did it work?


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 13, 2012)

shoebahmed said:


> Did you try using it online? did it work?



It is bound to work as long as the merchant implements 3DSC or the charge is not in INR. If it's in INR and merchant is like play store etc, forget it. 
The customer care is still resolving the issue for me.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

Having lot of trouble using debit cards online, in-fact they are not working for any international gateways. cant directly topup my EntroPay card either from any of my Debit Cards  .. have to create a VCC from my bank and then use it to top up EntroPay card.


----------



## alekhkhanna (Nov 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Did you choose your country when it's was asked first time when you turned on the phone (or flashed the ROM)?
> 
> It shows me prices in INR.
> 
> I guess that can be done from Google A/c too.


I chose UK IIRC. Still all the price I see are in INR. 



ico said:


> Which one? Visa or Mastercard?


Visa. 2 cards (Axis). Both failed. They're working fine on Steam and Amazon. 

Just now tried to buy a discounted app (from French Android Bundle). Still getting payment declined.


----------



## benujacob (Nov 13, 2012)

shoebahmed said:


> Did you try using it online? did it work?



yea.it working today.. Last night i had a problem.. now everything works fine.. (both at international payment gateway and also indian) 

the only problem i have at the moment is ewallet card.. i have to mention a vbv password which makes ewallet card unusable at international payment gateway


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Having lot of trouble using debit cards online, in-fact they are not working for any international gateways. cant directly topup my EntroPay card either from any of my Debit Cards  .. have to create a VCC from my bank and then use it to top up EntroPay card.



Wait. VCC works for Entro pay?


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for this , I was actually trying to purchase something from Amazon since the last few days using my SBI Gold Intl Debit Card and it kept declining the transaction. Amazon Customer support and SBI Helpline care both were clueless as to why it was being rejected.


----------



## alekhkhanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally tried Entropay. Works for me, but I don't fancy loading another card and paying 5-6% extra just for Google Play store. This is a mess now.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2012)

Its the price you pay for not having a cc


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

nileshgr said:


> Wait. VCC works for Entro pay?


yes.. AFAIK VCC will work anywhere.. but the max limit would be the amount you had used to create the VCC. I created a 3K VCC and then used it in EntroPay to topup $20. later when I tried to use the VCC again in some other site it failed.. cause VCC can only be used once. remaining balance goes back to your account.

funny thing.. I was trying to use my Debit Card to purchase Win 8 two days back,  it was 5 AM, the transaction got declined as usual. within 10 minutes I got a call.. it was from my bank asking if I was using my card so early in the morning  .. When I saw the call I thought Microsoft was trying to contact me for the failed payment


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2012)

^lol.who called you @5 am?i mean the bank's working time is around 10am to 4 pm.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ Bank Guys called me. Credit Card/Debit Card have 24/7 customer care for reporting theft etc. similar thing happened to my brother also . he went on a shopping streak using his unused card .. the card got flagged and they called back to check if he was indeed the person using it.


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> yes.. AFAIK VCC will work anywhere.. but the max limit would be the amount you had used to create the VCC. I created a 3K VCC and then used it in EntroPay to topup $20. later when I tried to use the VCC again in some other site it failed.. cause VCC can only be used once. remaining balance goes back to your account.
> 
> funny thing.. I was trying to use my Debit Card to purchase Win 8 two days back,  it was 5 AM, the transaction got declined as usual. within 10 minutes I got a call.. it was from my bank asking if I was using my card so early in the morning  .. When I saw the call I thought Microsoft was trying to contact me for the failed payment



Unfortunately, VCC does not work on Google Play etc. Reason is already written in earlier replies.


----------



## iamharish15 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks for this great thread ico


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2012)

@ico will Union bank of india debit cards(VISA) work on steam?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @ico will Union bank of india debit cards(VISA) work on steam?



Why don't you try it? How come anybody will know if a card will work or not?


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2012)

Have to try. Union Bank CC has suddenly stopped working at a lots of sites (apparently those which don't support VbV) including Google Checkout, Amazon Payments and Paypal, Doubt whether Steam will accept it.

And in case of debit card it is even more doubtful.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2012)

^It doesn't work at paypal, I tried. (Union bank MasterCard).


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine is VISA.


----------



## reddead (Nov 15, 2012)

For enabling internet banking one has to visit branch office or it can be done online....
I am talking about hdfc a/c here...

EDIT:never mind....already made a vcc


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

Can anybody tell me whether an SBI VCC (Virtual Credit Card) works on Microsoft store or not? I suggested one of my friends to upgrade his Laptop's OS to Windows 8 for 699 (fortunately, he's got an eligible laptop), but, when he tried, it isn't working. The Upgrade Advisor states that the order cannot be processed. I tried it too, but it failed. Have sent a mail to the Microsoft CC, awaiting reply. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2012)

SBI VCC, by definition, should work on any site accepting payment in INR. Don't know about the practical aspect though.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Can anybody tell me whether an SBI VCC (Virtual Credit Card) works on Microsoft store or not? I suggested one of my friends to upgrade his Laptop's OS to Windows 8 for 699 (fortunately, he's got an eligible laptop), but, when he tried, it isn't working. The Upgrade Advisor states that the order cannot be processed. I tried it too, but it failed. Have sent a mail to the Microsoft CC, awaiting reply. Can anyone confirm this?



have you tried entropay?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

^ As already posted, it was my friend's SBI A/C, and SBI VCC should ideally work. Entropay, haven't tried it as yet. AFAIK, it needs us to pay extra fees.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2012)

^yeah something like 4.5%


----------



## akshay.thapa23 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guys, i have an ICICI and an AXIS bank credit card. I want to make an online payment at walmart?? Can I do it using my credit card?? Please help..


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 17, 2012)

guys will Virtual Creadit card offered by SBI  be accepted in most online shops? 

*www.onlinesbi.com/virtualcard_home.html

On 1st Post it says 

"I've tried MasterCard Debit Card from Punjab National Bank and Visa Debit Card from SBI. Both refuse to work on non VbV/3DSC merchants - I only tried on Steam."


(never did online purchase with card, always COD options only )


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2012)

AFAIK, SBI VCC is accepted only if purchase is made in INR.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2012)

akshay.thapa23 said:


> Hey guys, i have an ICICI and an AXIS bank credit card. I want to make an online payment at walmart?? Can I do it using my credit card?? Please help..



Obviously. Both will work fine.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

Just find Union Bank Debit Card (VISA) works at GamersGate. So it means all VbV enabled sites should accept it.


----------



## bentogoa1 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ico

Yes Bank -- MasterCard International Debit Card (Gold Card)

Does Not work On Google Checkout/Wallet & Paypal


----------



## Arjs (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a axis bank visa debit card. I was purchasing apps from it since up till last 2 months.

Now visa debit card does not work with google play store. However, It works well with google wallet if used elsewhere.
I made a payment directly to whatsapp Inc. from google wallet and it was successful within seconds. But In play store I am not able to Purchase apps. 

Any knows of a bank who's debit card is confirmed working with Google Play Store, I will get an account opened there.  :s


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

Are the purchases which is successful in USD or INR??


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeppie, ICICI Visa Debit Card, I just bought the OfficeSuite on sale 

Thy are in INR


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Looks like I will be getting an account from citibank at my new employer.
> 
> I will be in a position to do some tests from Citibank card to add to the repository of results in 2nd post.



Ok. So I got Citibank Credit Card.

So far I did two transactions. And it worked on Google checkout during purchase of Humble bundle, and donation to Wikipedia.

Will keep posting result as I keep transacting from CC as well as Debit card on other sites.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 27, 2012)

All CC should work


----------



## alekhkhanna (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally gave up and loaded Entropay. Inspite of complaints, just keep on getting mails from the Axis Bank team to wait 2 more days. It's been 10-14 days already. 
Very strange as the same Axis card works on Steam.
Pardon me if it has been posted before, but IMO since Play Store is charging in INR, it should ideally go through the VbV or M-Securecode authentication (as per Indian laws). When transacting with a non-rupee currency, it doesn't need to abide by the customary Indian laws of VbV and MSC.


----------



## Arjs (Nov 28, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yeppie, ICICI Visa Debit Card, I just bought the OfficeSuite on sale
> 
> Thy are in INR




So ICICI visa debit card confirmed working for purchasing google apps on play store?
Is there no Verified by Visa page when paying with ICICI debit cards ?

I will get an account opened.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ my Axis card also fails in rupee transactions. Bought a Steam game easily couple of days back. Probably the bank guys themselves don't know whats wrong.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Atleast for me, there has been no problem. Are none of other debit cards of you guys working now??


----------



## Arjs (Dec 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ my Axis card also fails in rupee transactions. Bought a Steam game easily couple of days back. Probably the bank guys themselves don't know whats wrong.





debarshi said:


> Atleast for me, there has been no problem. Are none of other debit cards of you guys working now??



for me even purchases on steam are failing now. 
i have tried hdfc debit card, axis bank, n now icici also. none of them work on google app play store. now I have applied for a credit card from my firms account. hope cc workd. bcz i dont want to miss out on another play store sale.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 1, 2012)

^dont worry,all CC s are said to work fine


----------



## duke123 (Dec 4, 2012)

does entropay work with amazon.com?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

^it should work since its a visa cc.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Arjs said:


> for me even purchases on steam are failing now.
> i have tried hdfc debit card, axis bank, n now icici also. none of them work on google app play store. now I have applied for a credit card from my firms account. hope cc workd. bcz i dont want to miss out on another play store sale.




From what I have gotten banks are enforcing VbV (might be some GoI/RBI directive) as mandatory, which is leading to failure of DC/CC at non-VbV sites like Steam, Google Checkout, GOG, Amazon etc.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

What?vbv for CC?


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

What so surprising about that?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

Because all the CCs seems to work for now and?


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Well mine has stopped working since October. GamerGate has no problem though (so are Indian merchants, ebay etc.) as they are already VbV compliant.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent thread 

Btw my Kotak Credit Card request was rejected twice 

*Q:Which is you all think best in terms of flexibility? (VISA,Master or Maestro)*


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ Maestro can't even be used online. Visa or MasterCard both are good.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

^Maestro works on indian online sites.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^Maestro works on indian online sites.


yes but Zangetsu asked about Maestro. I am not sure how smooth transactions will be on Steam or other websites with it :fingerx:


----------



## josin (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys are there any Indian debit card which works on upgrade assistant of windows 8?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ Nope..


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 6, 2012)

josin said:


> Guys are there any Indian debit card which works on upgrade assistant of windows 8?



Actually it doesn't accept any debit cards. You have the option to use only credit cards and to add to the woes, the SBI VCC doesn't work either, can't say about the others.


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2012)

OK, this is bizarre, GOG is not accepting my Union Bank VISA Credit Card, but accepts my Axis VISA Debit Card. However, Amazon, Paypal & Google Wallet refuses to work with the Axis VISA Debit Card just like the Union Bank CC.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 7, 2012)

But I just made a Windows 8 purchase for my friend from his debit card, Axis Visa


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> OK, this is bizarre, GOG is not accepting my Union Bank VISA Credit Card, but accepts my Axis VISA Debit Card. However, Amazon, Paypal & Google Wallet refuses to work with the Axis VISA Debit Card just like the Union Bank CC.



You mean Union CC works no where ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

It was working everywhere until September, don't know what changes have been made since October, it is failing in every site that doesn't support VbV.


----------



## techgeek27 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone

I have a HDFC debit card. In order to pay any merchant i use netsafe to generate VCC. With this i have successfully purchased

1. ebooks from amazon
2. Paypal payments
3. Windows 8 upgrade payment

So whoever is having doubt can successfully use this debit card. Do remember while using netsafe 

Retail Price + 0.3% of Retail Price + Rs. 20 (For security reasons). In short if you are purchasing anything keep 100 to 200 rs extra for safety. Right now i am unable to pay for apps in google play as this message comes " Account Suspended" . I dont know how this happened, i contacted many times but no response. In a month time i am purchasing mac mini, so i will post my experience here


----------



## baccilus (Dec 10, 2012)

Canara Bank VISA Debit card has always worked for me on steam. It also works on Gamersgate and GOG. It never works on Google play or Amazon.


----------



## rajin90 (Dec 10, 2012)

well i tried SBI international debit card [silver] with google checkout and paypal : didn't worked

i tried SBI VCC ; didn't worked

any help?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2012)

SBI never worked and probably wont in the future as well............ Just sucks


----------



## anikahead2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice Thread.
I need to get Debit Card for Steam,Origin and ubi shop purchases.
After reading this thread i feel Axis Visa debit will do.
I just wanna be sure that this one will work in now and in near future.
So should i get it?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2012)

No one is sure right now pal.............But credit cards will always work for sure


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

You haven't read my previous posts then.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2012)

I did, the whole thing is in a complete mess right now.............


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 10, 2012)

Great thread, (y).. now I know why my corporation bank debit card didn't work with play store


----------



## kujo99 (Dec 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> My Axis Debit Card is currently working .. on both _*PayPal*_ and Google, had purchased some app yesterday .




Can you be a bit more specific about PayPal?

Here's why I ask:

I had a SBI MasterCard Debit card and it failed when I tried to send payment to a ebay seller. I chanced upon this thread while searching for a solution. After going through the messages here I got myself an Axis bank Visa Debit card. And to my surprise "_*It Also Failed"!!!!!*_

So, I'm back to _*SQUARE 1*_.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

My Axis Bank VISA DC also failed twice in Paypal. Lost 2 bucks too in the process.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2012)

rajin90 said:


> well i tried SBI international debit card [silver] with google checkout and paypal : didn't worked
> 
> i tried SBI VCC ; didn't worked
> 
> any help?


im sure it dont work,only option is to use entropay.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

kujo99 said:


> Can you be a bit more specific about PayPal?
> 
> Here's why I ask:
> 
> ...



HI, 

Axis Debit card is not working anymore. it has failed for me in Google Play as well as in Paypal.

EDIT: Remove the attachment .. it has your details.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2012)

^reported


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

Removed the attachments.

@kujo99: Never post your address, email or other personally identifiable information in public.


----------



## kujo99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks @ RCuber & Skud. My mind wasn't at the right place. I'll be more careful next time.

Now, Just to be Sure: 

Here are the Facts I gather so far:

1. No Debit card is working (Some that are working will stop eventually!!!)
2. Any Credit Will Work 100% (On All Sites).

I read something like there's VbV for CC's also. Won't that make them fail on Amazon/PayPal??


----------



## kujo99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> Removed the attachments.
> 
> @kujo99: Never post your address, email or other personally identifiable information in public.



Thanks for That.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

kujo99 said:


> Thanks @ RCuber & Skud. My mind wasn't at the right place. I'll be more careful next time.
> 
> Now, Just to be Sure:
> 
> ...




Yeah, my UBI CC has started failing due to absence of VbV in sites like Amazon/Paypal/GOG/Steam etc. Trying to get hold of any recent circulars issued by RBI/GoI in this respect. Yet to get.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 12, 2012)

i have used Entropay in both Amazon,Paypal and Google play..it works fine...But the total fees comes around 10% which is quite high..Is there any good alternative for Entropay..
Suppose if i want to get a credit card which bank is the best...



rajin90 said:


> well i tried SBI international debit card [silver] with google checkout and paypal : didn't worked
> 
> i tried SBI VCC ; didn't worked
> 
> any help?



That VCC is just ****..Its failing even in VBV enabled sites..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have an International Visa debit card from Tamilnad Mercantile Bank & I was able to purchase a premium Steam account with it without having to enter any "Verified by Visa" code.


----------



## akshay2000 (Dec 22, 2012)

I can confirm that *Canara* bank's *Visa debit* cards work very well with *iTunes*. No problems at all!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi guyz...
I did posted a query about which bank is better though I would like to post it again..

So, I found Axis bank provides highest discounts for online shopping.
I'm of15 and am I eligible to have an account (no student acc) 
What will be the total $$$ needed for it


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> I have an International Visa debit card from Tamilnad Mercantile Bank & I was able to purchase a premium Steam account with it without having to enter any "Verified by Visa" code.





akshay2000 said:


> I can confirm that *Canara* bank's *Visa debit* cards work very well with *iTunes*. No problems at all!



Thanks for the information guys.

I'll update the first page soon.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi guyz...
> I did posted a query about which bank is better though I would like to post it again..
> 
> So, I found Axis bank provides highest discounts for online shopping.
> ...



Rs 10,000/- savings acc :/


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2012)

yeah. Rs. 10,000 quarterly balance is what needs to be maintained for Axis. Can be tough for students.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Yeah 10k bal... :/ Tough one!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Rs 10,000/- savings acc :/





ico said:


> yeah. Rs. 10,000 quarterly balance is what needs to be maintained for Axis. Can be tough for students.



I'm being offered a zero balance savings account ("Youth account" as they say) by Axis.Plus point were zero balance and customised debit card (custom design also available along with their templates).But the catch is that they're charging 400/- annual maintenance charge, which is just too much. SBI charges 50/- (earlier it was 100), HDFC 200, ICICI also around 200 (not sure). So I rejected. Or should I go with it guys ?

Thing is I myself don't know if I shall ever do an international transaction. Steam was a possibility, but with lesser time available day by day, it also seems a far cry.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

^mm.. if its capable of international transactions,then,its worth the money,atleast you dont have to deposit 10k inr.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^mm.. if its capable of international transactions,then,its worth the money,atleast you dont have to deposit 10k inr.



Its supposed to be capable, after all they aren't going to provide maestro.  But recently, many people reported failure of even axis cards, that leaves me thinking.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

If youre not sure go for an SBI visa/mastercard.(doesnt cost much and you can use entropay for international transactions


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its supposed to be capable, after all they aren't going to provide maestro.  But recently, many people reported failure of even axis cards, that leaves me thinking.



Less than a week back I bought Humble Indie Bundle with my dads Axis Bank debit card. Made payment using Google Checkout.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Dec 23, 2012)

Opened *Axis bank Youth* account. They gave custom skinned debit card (Visa), online banking etc.. It is a zero balance account. The only catch is that they will take around 400 Rs per year from account as maintenance charge. Went through *Verified by Visa* process too.

But *Google Wallet* did not accepted my card. Contacted Axis bank customer care and I was told that they are facing this issue since the currencies started displaying in INR on Apple store and Google Wallet. It looks like credit card is the only way to go.

I'm looking out for getting a card against fixed deposit from HDFC or ICICI. I hear that some banks requires you to keep 20'000 Quarterly minimum balance - so I guess I won't be able to get the card till first quarter completes - i.e. 3 months.

I wonder about what these corporate are trying to make us believe


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> If youre not sure go for an SBI visa/mastercard.(doesnt cost much and you can use entropay for international transactions



I already have it. SBI, UBI, IDBI. Plus there's bro's CC whenever I need it. So Axis will be just used for showing off a flashy card !?!



thetechfreak said:


> Less than a week back I bought Humble Indie Bundle with my dads Axis Bank debit card. Made payment using Google Checkout.



hmm I have some days time to confirm, let me see.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

^Yup,no use if you have access to credit card


----------



## imsidz (Dec 24, 2012)

Got the  SBI International Silver Debit Card  on 1st Dec
Was so  happy , as a student i got an International Card ..
thinking will purchase lots of new games at good price online,
Reality , Apart from Indian sites , it didn't work anywhere (disappointment)  
But a plus point , it umm actually worked on *Official EA/Dice Store* dunno how .
I have ordered two Aftermath Battlefield3 T-Shirts , and they have shipped it  
btw many many thanks for this post , will surely help new guys , wondering about what card should they opt for . 
and one more thing , does this Axis Youth DC Really work on Sites like , Origin , Steam , and etc , missed so many Offers this Winter


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

Any idea about HSBC Credit Card?


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Any idea about HSBC Credit Card?


Any Credit Card will work everywhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Any Credit Card will work everywhere.



Ok thanks..I m applying for the same as Platinum VISA Card which free for lifetime


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

IIRC Skud's Union Bank CC didnt work[not sure]


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> IIRC Skud's Union Bank CC didnt work[not sure]


Aberration then. Problem with UBI.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to post it here but didn't want to create a new thread 
is onlinesbi.com working for you guys ?
Its not working for me since last night
websitedown.info says its up 
Onlinesbi down for everyone or just me? - Check onlinesbi.com now!


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> IIRC Skud's Union Bank CC didnt work[not sure]





ico said:


> Aberration then. Problem with UBI.




Actually it has started working again. May be some hardware or system upgrade or something else.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> Sorry to post it here but didn't want to create a new thread
> is onlinesbi.com working for you guys ?
> Its not working for me since last night
> websitedown.info says its up
> Onlinesbi down for everyone or just me? - Check onlinesbi.com now!


Maybe its down for maintenance.iirc last saturday it was down for a specific time.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2012)

It (onlinesbi) was working fine this morning.


----------



## Rajatsheoran (Dec 24, 2012)

*Help !*

I have state bank of india classic master card and silver master card. I want to use them to buy apps from itunes/apple app store. But when i try to register them i get an error message, probably due to problem of 3D secure code(As mentioned on this thread). Now wot i need to do to register my debit master cards.? Apple says i need to contact my bank(SBI) for this.! What will work for me.? I don''t want to open new account in different bank for this reason ! Only visa cards and master cards are registrable with apple ID at present ! Any suggestions.?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2012)

get your card blocked and ask for a new mastercard international SBI debit card. they will charge you 200. but even this is not a fullproof solution. best is to apply for a credit card.


----------



## imsidz (Dec 27, 2012)

Any News on new Axis Bank Youth Account ? Feature and ability to work on International Sites ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

imsidz said:


> Any News on new Axis Bank Youth Account ? Feature and ability to work on International Sites ?



My Axis account is a youth account and the Visa debit card I have works flawlessly on Google Play. But there are restrictions of max transaction at once[Rs.1500 IIRC]


----------



## Arjs (Dec 27, 2012)

I dont understand why you guys still saying axis bank debit card will work on google play. 


*Please update in the OP that Axis Bank Visa Debit Card DOES NOT work with Google Play Store.*


I have confirmed it myself. IT DOES NOT WORK.  I have mailed both google and axis bank and received replies telling me the same.

Also.. this guy here is telling the same thing and he has also given screenshots of replies from Axis bank.

Axis Bank VISA Debit Card users will not able to buy Apps from Google Play Store


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2012)

^ okay I will try mine once and update then.


----------



## imsidz (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for informing @arjs , but does it work on sites as * Origin.Store ? Steam ? * , i just want a phuking card that works on these sites. Went to bank today , and its so so easy to open an account for Axis Youth  Will do it by tomorrow , but the question remains the same , not involving GooglePlay but , i want info of it working on above stated Sites.


----------



## reddead (Dec 29, 2012)

are hdfc vcc working in steam?


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2013)

okay. Axis is not working for me anymore.

I'm updating the table.


----------



## gabbarsingh1 (Jan 18, 2013)

ico said:


> Which bank? and also tell whether it is Visa or MasterCard. I'll add to the list.
> 
> 
> I doubt. Citibank usually gives you Maestro.



Hey thanx for the information. Bank Of Baroda Visa electron Debit card works for itunes. HDFC debit is not working.


----------



## nix253 (Jan 18, 2013)

hohoho ...ico and all the guys who have been "positively" active on this subject on debit cards are great.

i had originally linked my main BOI savings account with paypal but later came to know that i cant transfer funds to paypal account from my savings account because of RBI rules. so i had researched a lot on this on net. but this page ...boy this page had info that felt genuine and not just "it can't be because it didn't work for me" logic. 

i had a youth account opened in the axis bank in first week of jan 2013 and in around 14 days received my welcome kit with a debit card, visa to be precise. now i knew enough after reading on net that debit cards won't work unless they had been (sort of) activated by the issuing bank. 

so i tried to generate my login pass and transaction password on their site but it didn't authorise so i called the bank and informed them of the issue to which they said that i'd have to first use the card for some transaction on the bank's ATM and not any atm but only at axis bank's ATM. the card, then, would work on any ATM and at other places.

i used the card up for the first time on AXIS ATM for a small transaction. then was able to link my card successfully to paypal too. you know all that deduction of 1.95$ and they sending a 4 digit code for confirmation of card. all went smooth.

now that we're weapons ready it was time for me to move to the battle. i went to steam store to try purchasing mark of the ninja one of the most talked about indie games in 2012.

initially i ran into some trouble from steam's side only i guess. cuz when i chose paypal as payment option and confirmed the payment for the product on the (redirected from steam store) paypal page i didn't reach to any other page for THE FINAL CONFIRMATION. i tried it twice both on steam client and steam store page via browser. and i was worried that maybe i had confirmed for the product twice so would be charged twice. but didn't receive any notification of any kind of debit on my phone. besides i didn't panic too much because the page after which things weren't finalizing did mention clearly that after confirmation of details on this page, the purchase was to be confirmed on the next (which i was not able to get to). 

anyways after a while when the third time i did reach that purchase confirmation page, i clicked on purchase. BUT "ERROR" THE PURCHASE WAS NOT AUTHORIZED. PLEASE CHOOSE ANOTHER PAYMENT METHOD AND TRY AGAIN."

then i recalled that somewhere on net i had read that your details especially billing address should match exactly with the billing address on your card. 

so this time i chose directly to pay with visa. put in the details carefully with billing address being specifically and EXACTLY the one mentioned on the letter in which the axis bank sent me my PIN.

i reached the final purchase confirmation page and clicked on PURCHASE. 

VOILA! mark of the ninja, MY FIRST DLC GAME EVER, in my games library on steam.

by the way after all this i'd like to ask that the first time when i chose paypal for payment option- did steam fail to transact because the billing details mentioned by me were matching that which i had put into my paypal profile rather than those which were associated with my debit card? and yes the debit card is selected as primary payment option on paypal too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2013)

^ I got my spanking new youth card today itself


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2013)

*@nix253*

Directly paying with your card on Steam is the best option.  Paypal usually takes some fee for a transaction.



gabbarsingh1 said:


> Hey thanx for the information. Bank Of Baroda Visa electron Debit card works for itunes. HDFC debit is not working.


Thanks.  I have updated.


----------



## zeusaka (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm having Indian itunes account and before november all apps pricing were in US$.And my axis bank priority visa debit used to work.Since after that after pricing was changed,all my transactions are being declined.Can't purchase any apps or music.Can anyone help me out in this problem.Also,I tried SBI VCC,but itunes gives error of invalid security code ie:-CVV2 number.Is anyone facing similar problem?


----------



## zeusaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Arjs said:


> I dont understand why you guys still saying axis bank debit card will work on google play.
> 
> 
> *Please update in the OP that Axis Bank Visa Debit Card DOES NOT work with Google Play Store.*
> ...


neither it works on itunes indian account.Do check.


----------



## asish2006 (Jan 22, 2013)

guys just got a new axis bank debit card..its mastercard..i just wanted to know if visa is better in making online purchases? 
if i get some major advantage then i might ask the bank for a visa card.. extremely useful thread though ..keep the good work guys..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2013)

My Citibank Debit Card (MasterCard) worked on namecheap.com, without going through any hassles like entering Internet Pin.
Bought myself a domain today.


----------



## vijayr2002 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am closing my Citibank account as they have increased the minimum balance to 1 lakh!!!  It was working fine with paypal for source of funds. Now i need to open a new bank account that works with international payments such as ccavenue, paypal, ebay.com..

Does Canara Bank's or Indian bank's or IOB's debit card work with the above payment options? Or should i open an account with ICICI or AXIS? Please do advise.

Thanks.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 27, 2013)

well my ICICI debit card works for Steam and Paypal but stops working for iTunes .. apparently the card payment method is declined .. sheesh
on that note, the canara bank debit card I have works on iTunes store :s
weird

Edit : within 6 hours of posting this, the Canara Bank card also stopped working rofl


----------



## imsidz (Jan 30, 2013)

got Axis Youth Account  
works on Steam , purchased games , waiting for Sale.. , but argh , it doesn't work on Origin , 
Any info , which type of card will work on Origin .


----------



## baccilus (Jan 30, 2013)

It's best to get a Fixed deposit done in SBI and get a credit card against that. They charge very little for the credit card itself.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 4, 2013)

Is MasterCard better then Visa for online shopping? I've observed that MasterCard issues Discount Codes for eBay India but never came across any such offers from Visa.


----------



## gowtham_hegade (Feb 5, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> I can create a virtual visa credit card with internet banking of SBI which do not require VBV and 3DS.



Does this will also work with SBM cuz i've state bank cash plus and its of maestro so it doesn't support no nokia store, irctc etc.


----------



## arpit6199 (Feb 6, 2013)

guyz does Axis Bank Debit Card still works with steam ? coz mine is not working. its a brand new Debit card i just received in place of my previous expired Debit card previous one used to work just fine but now this new one is not working steam is saying the same **** "your credit card company has declined the transaction".


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2013)

^ have you activated your debit card? Use it once on an ATM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Is MasterCard better then Visa for online shopping? I've observed that MasterCard issues Discount Codes for eBay India but never came across any such offers from Visa.



Well my dad received discount codes for Jabong for online usage of his VISA card.


----------



## arpit6199 (Feb 7, 2013)

ico said:


> ^ have you activated your debit card? Use it once on an ATM.



oh well yeah i seem to have not activated the card. its working now since i withdrawal some cash today morning


----------



## Akintex (Feb 13, 2013)

Axis bank VISA DEBIT CARD still work with PayPal or not ? Please reply.


----------



## bentogoa1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Akintex said:


> Axis bank VISA DEBIT CARD still work with PayPal or not ? Please reply.



it will not work


----------



## Akintex (Feb 14, 2013)

Any Debit card,or VCC IS WORKING WITH PAYPAL AT THIS TIME OR NOT. Pls reply if yes then which bank.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

using VCC with paypal is risky as it may result in account suspension.reason is every VCC generated has a different card number & paypal finds it suspicious that an account use multiple cards.since VCC can be used only once you have to generate a new VCC every time you make a purchase.only way around this problem is by getting a VCC add on card provided by ICICI.it is different from other VCC in the sense that its card number is fixed & does not change.you have to just recharge/fill it with money from your primary CC & once you make purchase it gets empty so next time for making purchase you have to fill it again but the card number remains same so no suspecting by paypal.

according to some posts i read on another forum icici debit card seems to be working with paypal.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 15, 2013)

Got an SBI Account opened a few days back, without any hassles.
I applied for an account online, filled all the details there only, printed the form with all the details, submitted it in the nearest branch of the bank with the necessary KYC documents, and that's it. The system had the A/C No. generated for me, so, got that instantly. Got the standard SBI Silver debit card and the welcome letter, yesterday. Will go to the branch tomorrow to surrender the silver and apply for an SBI Platinum Debit. Hope that, the SBI VCC lets me get through CC transactions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2013)

^^read my above post regarding using VCC with paypal.btw i know for a fact that SBI VCC is only valid for transactions in rupees within the country(unless they just changed their terms).


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info on using VCC with Paypal. What I meant was regarding the transactions where Credit Cards are exclusively required. For example, till a few months back, GoDaddy, had Paypal/Credit Card as the only payment option for a purchase. So, VCC can come in handy in such scenarios.

BTW, GoDaddy has added Indian Debit Cards and Net Banking for making payments for purchases (In case anybody didn't knew that).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2013)

even then SBI VCC is the worst option & will not work anywhere outside india & even within india if the amount is not in rupees.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2013)

I am still skeptical about buying domains from godaddy because of their stupid move to support SOPA. :/


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2013)

Making/using netsafe with hdfc credit card (no bank account) deducts any charge ?


----------



## deeparohatgiri (Feb 18, 2013)

vijayr2002 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am closing my Citibank account as they have increased the minimum balance to 1 lakh!!!  It was working fine with paypal for source of funds. Now i need to open a new bank account that works with international payments such as ccavenue, paypal, ebay.com..
> 
> ...



hey, I just opened up a savings account with DBS bank India and my bank debit card works with international payments such as ccavenue, paypal, ebay.com.. Also, I was told by the bank representative that I can shop at more than 425,000 outlets in India and 13 million establishments worldwide. Another benefit I get is  great discounts on travel, dining, travel, jewellery and more.  Maybe, you can consider opening up an account with DBS bank as a very good option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

DBS bank debit card is indeed very good & probably best but their eligibility criterion for no frills account is that you have to be a local citizen.can you clarify with DBS bank customer care if it means only local residents of that city in which DBS bank is located can open the no-frills account or anybody in India is eligible?


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 1, 2013)

can i buy app from google play store via state bank debit card by  creating vcc?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ Nope.. VCC from Indian banks are one time use only , unless you go for prepaid VCC like EntroPay.


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 1, 2013)

can u tell me more about entropay
for example let say i deposit 1000 in my entropay vcc
then i buy app from play store using it
and refund the rest of the amount from entropay to my bank a/c
then how much will be charged as a fee for the whole process?
and is refund processed swiftly?

will my bank charge anything extra apart from the money i transferred to entropay? (for instance foreign currency conversion charge etc or any similar ****)

is there any other alternative apart from entropay and credit card?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

abhisheak said:


> can u tell me more about entropay
> for example let say i deposit 1000 in my entropay vcc
> then i buy app from play store using it
> and refund the rest of the amount from entropay to my bank a/c
> ...




with EntroPay you can create prepaid VCC's which can be used anywhere. VCC have a expiry period say 6 months, and you can top it up with $20,$50,$100 (all prefixed) there is a 5% charge when you topup your card. (~Rs. 50 for every Rs. 1000). you can use it with Google Play and regarding paypal I need to verify cause some people have successfully added to paypal and some failed. when topping up the card, the days exchange rates are used , but I haven't bothered to see the exact transaction amount, as getting the VCC was more important for me than the few extra rupees here and there. 


previously I could top up using my debit card as EntroPay used to use VBV/Mastersecure(?) gateway, but it stopped working few months ago. Now I create a VCC from by bank and then use that card to topup EntroPay. its a hassle but still I get a card which can be used online and on US/UK sites


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 3, 2013)

if i refund the money?
then how much time they take to refund?
and will the refund amount get reflected immediately in my bank account?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2013)

What refund are you talking about?


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 3, 2013)

i mean 
let say i have 1100 in my a/c
and i spent 200 on Google play store
and refund 900 left to my back a/c

then how much time they take to refund?
and will the refund amount get reflected immediately in my bank account?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

abhisheak said:


> i mean
> let say i have 1100 in my a/c
> and i spent 200 on Google play store
> and refund 900 left to my back a/c
> ...


When you buy 200/- app ! only 200/- will be deducted from your account not whole amount i.e. 1100  whatsoever


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh poor guy! Nobody understands him!
what he meant was --> wont he able to transfer the 'remaining' Rs 900 from entropay VCC to his bank account after he purchases something for Rs 200?.(being the total amt in his VCC is Rs 1100) !


----------



## abhisheak (Mar 3, 2013)

thats what i meant


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2013)

No .. you won't be able to transfer it back


----------



## gowtham_hegade (Mar 9, 2013)

hey what about facebook payments what cards are valid there is State Bank Visa Debit Card valid (the Silver One)???? please reply....


----------



## donny (Mar 11, 2013)

hey guys! nyc thread with gr8 info!

..As I am going to apply for a new debit card this week, I want to ask which debit card should I get? I would like to use it with iTunes & steam mainly plus maybe Origin & Google play store. Please suggest...Thanks!


----------



## Renny (Mar 28, 2013)

Which Indian bank's debit card can be used as a credit card on foreign sites (like newegg.com, beachbody.com)?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

Renny said:


> Which Indian bank's debit card can be used as a credit card on foreign sites (like newegg.com, beachbody.com)?





donny said:


> hey guys! nyc thread with gr8 info!
> 
> ..As I am going to apply for a new debit card this week, I want to ask which debit card should I get? I would like to use it with iTunes & steam mainly plus maybe Origin & Google play store. Please suggest...Thanks!


 The last time I tried, the Axis Bank's VISA debit card worked perfect in all these places


----------



## Renny (Mar 28, 2013)

^Damn! My bal is -2k something in Axis for not maintaining AQB. Can this penalty be waived off if I spoke to the manager or something?


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> The last time I tried, the Axis Bank's VISA debit card worked perfect in all these places


Try now.

It won't work with Google Play and may be iTunes Store.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Try now.
> 
> It won't work with Google Play and may be iTunes Store.



Oh dear. I think it was a couple of weeks back I bought the Humble Mojam 2 bundle, with checkout via Google Wallet. Will try and make a purchase again soon and report back here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

So I just bought another item via the Google Checkout. The Axis Bank VISA card is apparently working fine 
See this -



*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/23.JPG


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

^Confusing.Maybe its VISA and ico has a Mastercard one?


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> So I just bought another item via the Google Checkout. The Axis Bank VISA card is apparently working fine
> See this -
> 
> 
> ...


It will work on Google Checkout since the transaction was in USD.

I asked you to try in *Google Play* which now has INR transactions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

@ico OK. I thought both use same billing system. Can't spend more money online. At least for a few weeks.

If it ain't working for you it will not work for me too. It's the same bank and card.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 7, 2013)

Does SBI VCC work with Entropay?
I want to buy on steam/google play :-/


----------



## debarshi (Apr 7, 2013)

If you wanna buy on google Play, use either ICICI debit card, or any credit card, or Entropay

Entropay has extra charges for using. SBI VISA debit card should work on Entropay

Heres a link Get Entropay Virtual Credit Card using SBI Maestro Debit Card - Finally Possible | I Just Utter if you want to read up on how to SBI Maestro cards for Entropay

What debit card of SBI do you have? Maestro or Visa?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

^^from that same site:


> UPDATE: 02-DEC-2011:
> This method is now hardly working. It works for some and never for others. Please don’t ask Why it is not working. If you did everything (even troubleshooter) and not getting results; then it will never work for you


----------



## debarshi (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried once and it worked, till the card verification procedure. (Dated Nov 2011) Though, the extra charges and the 10$ minimum balance drove me off.

But I think the SBI Silver Visa or Mastercard(the international one) should be working.


----------



## hellscream666 (Apr 9, 2013)

The debit cards working with iTunes was a glitch according to iTune support. Apparently they are trying to slowly removed all the debit cards that have accidently been added on to the accounts.

On talking with ICICI bank customer care, one conclusion I can draw is that if the card requires 3D secure authorisation, it mostly wont work with iTunes


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't even add my axis bank visa debit card to google wallet. 

Good thread BTW.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 22, 2013)

Kinda off-topic, but operator billing service is coming to Google Play in India, in postpaid connections probably. 

As most of us have troubles buying apps from Google Play due to this debit card problem, this is a welcome move, we'll have to wait and see what happens

The operator billing service is from 4.0.25 version of Google Play, so till its updated here, nothing is sure


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

Axis bank VISA cards still work perfect on Steam.





Neuron said:


> I can't even add my axis bank visa debit card to google wallet.
> 
> Good thread BTW.



I added them without any problem. See if you can add them through wallet.google.com rather than while making a purchase.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Axis bank VISA cards still work perfect on Steam.
> 
> I added them without any problem. See if you can add them through wallet.google.com rather than while making a purchase.



That was actually what i was trying. Still not working.


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 28, 2013)

so axis bank's debit card works in steam , game4u ,origin and flipkart etc ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2013)

> so axis bank's debit card works in steam , game4u ,origin and flipkart etc ?


Yes, It has worked(working) for me in most places. I have the VISA debit card though. Apparently there is problem with Play Store(Rupee billing leads to failure)


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 29, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> so axis bank's debit card works in steam , game4u ,origin and flipkart etc ?


Yes for steam, flipkart and game4u. Doesn't work in Origin.
This am talking about the VISA card.
In fact even their bank manager was dumbfounded when he heard that how their cards work on Steam.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (May 4, 2013)

I use ICICI Debit Card on PayPal and it works flawlessly....!! No Errors or problems..!!


----------



## arijitsinha (May 10, 2013)

How dollar to rupee calculated when purchasing using Indian Debit Card on stores which have currencies in dollars?

Today I bought Hitman-Abs from Amazon at $4.99, taking today's dollar rate(54.53 Rs.) , the price in Rupee comes to 272.67 Rs. But from my account 281 Rs. is deducted. Why is this so? And it is not any service charge/tax. Amazon deduct service charges later.


----------



## fz8975 (May 19, 2013)

Can I use the virtual SBI credit card for funding paypal account ?


----------



## baccilus (May 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> How dollar to rupee calculated when purchasing using Indian Debit Card on stores which have currencies in dollars?
> 
> Today I bought Hitman-Abs from Amazon at $4.99, taking today's dollar rate(54.53 Rs.) , the price in Rupee comes to 272.67 Rs. But from my account 281 Rs. is deducted. Why is this so? And it is not any service charge/tax. Amazon deduct service charges later.



That is because of the conversion rate that is charged per dollar. That is approximately Rs 2 per dollar.


----------



## Nanducob (May 19, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Can I use the virtual SBI credit card for funding paypal account ?


sorry,you cant.youll need a credit card.


----------



## nikhil1603 (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have an Axis Bank Master debit Card. I tried to purchase some app from Apple App Store but it said payment mode declined. After a few searches i found that only credit cars work for Apple store. Now i created an ewallet card i.e axis bank virtual card but then also it is giving the same message that payment mode declined. After a few more searches I concluded that VCC does not work since App Store converted from dollars to rupees..If there is any other way plz help me out so i can purchase from App store without credit card.. btw excellent thread..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2013)

Even I'm not able to add Axis Bank cards on my Google Wallet anymore.
I guess the bank has blocked it and anyone who has added card previously can only use it.


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2013)

The best option for guys needing a credit card- open a fixed deposit. It is very easy. You can then get a credit card with limit of 80 or 90% of that FD.


----------



## CyberKID (May 20, 2013)

That's a good suggestion. Can you please tell which banks allow this?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

I have ICICI Credit card from FD. I think almost all major bank have this option.


----------



## nikhil1603 (May 20, 2013)

So this means there is no other way to buy from app store.. I have to apply for a credit card?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> That's a good suggestion. Can you please tell which banks allow this?


Just about every bank like Axis, ICICI etc


nikhil1603 said:


> So this means there is no other way to buy from app store.. I have to apply for a credit card?


Axis Bank Visa debit cards work fine on Steam though and places where there is billing in USD.


----------



## thinkjamil (May 26, 2013)

Now I need a good debit card , my sbi maestro debit card like everyone else's is a useless in may cases. I need a card for international purchases like amazon, steam ,and few Indian websites including flipkart, ebay (although my sbi netbanking works fine). So i ended up surfing ICICI and AXIS bank websites. And this feels just like choosing a linux distro again...so many options. 

Which one would be better ? any other suggestion ?

ICICI regular saving account (comes with Smart Shopper Silver Debit Card with exciting offers & Visa Platinum Privileges)
Apply for Savings Account | Apply Online for Savings Accounts | Apply for Savings Bank Accounts | ICICI Bank
or
Axis YOUth account (customizable card and some pretty cool ways of transactions and I do qualify for the age limit )
Axis Bank


----------



## icebags (May 26, 2013)

^^ u need a credit card.


----------



## baccilus (May 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> That's a good suggestion. Can you please tell which banks allow this?



I am sure about SBI. Never enquired from other banks but there is no reason they would refuse if you put some money from your Saving account to a fixed deposit account and then use the FD as a security to get a Credit card.


----------



## thinkjamil (May 26, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^^ u need a credit card.



will SBI credit cards work ? I don't want to open FD when i already have in sbi.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 26, 2013)

thinkjamil said:


> will SBI credit cards work ? I don't want to open FD when i already have in sbi.


Yes. Infact any bank's credit card will work.
Though I remember reading somewhere that Union bank's card doesn't work.


----------



## baccilus (May 26, 2013)

thinkjamil said:


> will SBI credit cards work ? I don't want to open FD when i already have in sbi.



Yes SBI credit card works everywhere. Get it on the basis of that FD you have there.


----------



## thinkjamil (May 26, 2013)

Seems SBI credit cards are costlier then other i.e axis and ICICI


----------



## pramudit (Jun 3, 2013)

Tried my pnb debit card and steam refused it...  
Any other way to purchase? Don't have any other card and I do wanna purchase Alan wake now...

Ok purchase done, friend card, corporation bank master card debit card works on steam...


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone tried axisbank eShop card (virtual credit card) on steam/origin/intl shops ? seems it needs a credit card to make one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

^^
Axis Bank debit card work fine on Steam even now. it works just about everywhere when the billing is done in USD.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2013)

the virtual credit cards which can be me made while logged into account, don't work on origin or other intl sites. but, probably this eshop car does, need confirmation from someone who has axisbank cc.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

How to open an Account in Axis Bank? I need a Steam Compatible CC that's why.
btw I'm 16 that's why I'm asking.What documents will i require?


----------



## debarshi (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to open an Account in Axis Bank? I need a Steam Compatible CC that's why.
> btw I'm 16 that's why I'm asking.What documents will i require?



If you're talking about Credit cards, you can't get them before you're 20, AFAIK. I confirmed this both with Citibank and Axis Bank CC depts.......

As for documents, passport or an equivalent photo ID proof, and the proof of income, or a FD(for secure CC) will be enough...........


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to open an Account in Axis Bank? I need a Steam Compatible CC that's why.
> btw I'm 16 that's why I'm asking.What documents will i require?



Consult with your parents. You can open a joint account. And ICICI , Axis bank's Debit card works well in Steam. No need of Credit Card.
Getting CC is bit complicated, whether every bank give Debit Card atm you open account in their bank.

BTW, Offtopic:- Do you really want to buy the Dota 2 treasure keys in Steam store? and need this CC for that only? One info, one key = one treasure. And the item drops are random. You will not get everything that is listed there. luck depends. I have never opened a single chest.

No point of buying keys.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 14, 2013)

in order to get a CC underage you must produce proof of income OR rich father


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How to open an Account in Axis Bank? I need a Steam Compatible CC that's why.
> btw I'm 16 that's why I'm asking.What documents will i require?



u r thinking too much ahead of ur age. if u need to buy games on steam, trade same amount from ur pocketmoney with ur parents and ask them to pay in steam.
if u want to open a bank account, open it in some govt bank, that has less minimum balance requirement. it has to be a joint account with either of ur parents, and u can use it to save a fair percent of ur pocketmoney on regular basis.

to tell the truth, if i had a 16 yr old kid asking in internet about how to get a cc, i donno what i would have done..... jumped from window may be ?


----------



## debarshi (Jun 14, 2013)

icebags said:


> u r thinking too much ahead of ur age. if u need to buy games on steam, trade same amount from ur pocketmoney with ur parents and ask them to pay in steam.
> if u want to open a bank account, open it in some govt bank, that has less minimum balance requirement. it has to be a joint account with either of ur parents, and u can use it to save a fair percent of ur pocketmoney on regular basis.
> 
> to tell the truth, if i had a 16 yr old kid asking in internet about how to get a cc, i donno what i would have done..... jumped from window may be ?



Well, can't complain as I did the same when 16...Just that I was about to be thrown out the window if I didn't forget about the idea altogether..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Consult with your parents. You can open a joint account. And ICICI , Axis bank's Debit card works well in Steam. No need of Credit Card.
> Getting CC is bit complicated, whether every bank give Debit Card atm you open account in their bank.
> 
> BTW, Offtopic:- Do you really want to buy the Dota 2 treasure keys in Steam store? and need this CC for that only? One info, one key = one treasure. And the item drops are random. You will not get everything that is listed there. luck depends. I have never opened a single chest.
> ...



Ok.Thanks.I will get Axis Bank Debit card.
[OT]:No,I want it for all those awesome games that get 60-70% discount during steam sale,And the ability to SELL/Trade My Dota 2/TF2 items(Steam has "buy some stuff in the past one year from steam and purchase should be 30 days or older to sell Items" policy)
I will also buy two copies of games on steam sale,So i can trade the spare copy when said game is out of steam sale [/OT]
On second thought,I will get my mom to open Axis Bank account for DC


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> [OT]:No,I want it for all those awesome games that get 60-70% discount during steam sale



Buying games is a waste of money,Why should we buy when we can download for free from the internet?
Ontopic:You'll need 10k inr to start an Axis bank acc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2013)

^^
Make a game or a piece of software and then we'll see you talk.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Make a game or a piece of software and then we'll see you talk.



no need to start an argument as i have just jokingly tried to mock commander with one of the thread title he has put up,earlier.its a joke,nothing to be taken seriously..sheesh..


----------



## debarshi (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ok.Thanks.I will get Axis Bank Debit card.
> [OT]:No,I want it for all those awesome games that get 60-70% discount during steam sale,And the ability to SELL/Trade My Dota 2/TF2 items(Steam has "buy some stuff in the past one year from steam and purchase should be 30 days or older to sell Items" policy)
> I will also buy two copies of games on steam sale,So i can trade the spare copy when said game is out of steam sale [/OT]
> On second thought,I will get my mom to open Axis Bank account for DC



Just one thing.... They won't work on Google Play store, so keep that in mind.... 
And yes, a minimum monthly average of 10k is to be maintained (unless it's youth or women's special)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Make a game or a piece of software and then we'll see you talk.



Why so Serious?


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> no need to start an argument as i have just jokingly tried to mock commander with one of the thread title he has put up,earlier.its a joke,nothing to be taken seriously..sheesh..



yeah, but people twnd to take things a bit seriously as this is not Chit-Chat section. Go there.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> yeah, but people twnd to take things a bit seriously as this is not Chit-Chat section. Go there.


okay


----------



## Gagandeep106 (Jun 15, 2013)

if i created vcc card in hdfc can i use it in Steam


----------



## Krow (Jun 15, 2013)

Gagandeep106 said:


> if i created vcc card in hdfc can i use it in Steam



When? The service was down for upgrades the whole of last week.


----------



## icebags (Jun 15, 2013)

Gagandeep106 said:


> if i created vcc card in hdfc can i use it in Steam



hdfc netsafe card worked on all intl transactions i made so far.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> hdfc netsafe card worked on all intl transactions i made so far.



Tried HDFC Netsafe in steam once and the transaction was declined..

Guess it depends on luck after all........


----------



## gaara8013 (Jun 16, 2013)

Please tell me whether axis bank e-wallet card works on international websites like origin , steam , amazon etc.


----------



## icebags (Jun 16, 2013)

gaara8013 said:


> Please tell me whether axis bank e-wallet card works on international websites like origin , steam , amazon etc.



doesn't work on origin. never tried on the other two. but i am more or less sure it doesn't work on intl sites. check urself and tell us.


----------



## gaara8013 (Jun 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> doesn't work on origin. never tried on the other two. but i am more or less sure it doesn't work on intl sites. check urself and tell us.



I don't have an axis bank account.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2013)

gaara8013 said:


> Please tell me whether axis bank e-wallet card works on international websites like origin , steam , amazon etc.


E-wallet card failed on Steam the last time I tried.

The normail debit card works.


----------



## gaara8013 (Jun 16, 2013)

ico said:


> E-wallet card failed on Steam the last time I tried.
> 
> The normail debit card works.



Which one works on amazon.com axis bank visa debit card or  hdfc netsafe card or anything else ?

On which international websites do hdfc netsafe card works?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2013)

I have no clue about using cards(debit or credit). Ico's post helped a lot though. 
I really need to get a card which I can use in steam.
SBI's debit card doesn't work in steam I guess, will a credit card from SBI work in steam? 
And I'm 22,so I should be eligible for a credit card right?


----------



## akashash5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello I'm going to be opening a new bank account soon. Please tell me if ICICI debit card works in paypal. Also exactly which debit card(name).


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Sep 6, 2013)

Can somebody tell when HDFC Netsafe is starting again? Their upgrade has been happening for months....


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 6, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I have no clue about using cards(debit or credit). Ico's post helped a lot though.
> I really need to get a card which I can use in steam.
> SBI's debit card doesn't work in steam I guess, will a credit card from SBI work in steam?
> And I'm 22,so I should be eligible for a credit card right?



yes all credit cards will work.You are eligible for Sbi credit card if:
1)you have a job,then you can start with zero balance
2)if you are jobless then 20k INR for starting acc.
3)You should be residing in the town area or you should give town address.
4)Take the card in your dad's  name if you dont want to shell out 20k.
(you should ofcourse check with your branch for detailed info,i got this info when i went to take a CC at tvm branch kerala)


----------



## arko1983 (Sep 20, 2013)

after reading the thread it seems bank of baroda(visa platinum debit card) is the cheapest way to buy games from steam.
i dont want to take a cc for only buying games.
i have sbi maestro and visa debit card which doesnt work in steam or the humble bundle site.

i am currently using my sis debit card (us card) to buy most of the games.the next best alternative is the electron stuff though it will charge some money but atleast i dont have to maintain a 10 k axis account.

I am planning to buy a 47-55 inch 3d led tv so 10k in the bank may be tough.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 28, 2013)

This Is very nice thread post thanks to ico and other users for creating such wonderful conversation .

_ after reading this post i came to know that SBI debit card (debit cum ATM) not work with paypal_

Now i have one question regarding this.
I have paypal account.
But it requires verification when i tried my debit card it failed.

ok so now what to do to verify my paypal account.
when paypal asks to account verification it says enter Debitcard/credit card no 
see this



One more thing can i use VCC to verify paypal account ??
issue a Credit card to verify paypal seems crazy. i have no use of credit card.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2013)

No, a VCC won't work with Paypal


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 29, 2013)

debarshi said:


> No, a VCC won't work with Paypal


frrelancer.com pay me in my paypal only
ho i verify my paypal


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 29, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> frrelancer.com pay me in my paypal only
> ho i verify my paypal


you can verify paypal with debit card though it can be used only to 'receive funds'.you also need to have PAN card and name in the PAN card must be the same as in the debit card/bank acc.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> you can verify paypal with debit card though it can be used only to 'receive funds'.you also need to have PAN card and name in the PAN card must be the same as in the debit card/bank acc.



I only want to receive funds in my paypal.
But paypal is not accepting the debit card which i have provided to them
You can watch it here..

why that happens


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2013)

^^to verify indian paypal account an indian bank account & pan card both under same name are needed.also indian paypal account can not hold funds & any received funds will be automatically transferred to the linked bank account.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Sep 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^to verify indian paypal account an indian bank account & pan card both under same name are needed.also indian paypal account can not hold funds & any received funds will be automatically transferred to the linked bank account.



I am Done With this Process .
Now i am facing problem to ADD Debit/Credit card


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2013)

if you only want to receive funds then you don't have to do anything else.adding debit/credit card is needed only for sending funds.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 30, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> I am Done With this Process .
> Now i am facing problem to ADD Debit/Credit card


I agree with whitestar_999. You don't have to do anything to receive funds to your linked account. The fact that you have got your Bank Account verified and submitted your PAN number, the funds that come into your paypal account will be automatically transferred (because of an RBI policy), the very next day (working day) from your paypal account to your linked bank account. And after that, your bank may take around a week to credit the amount to reflect in your bank statement. I'm saying this because I've experienced this. And you can't add a debit card. It accepts only credit cards. You need the card to make online payments for your purchases or transferring funds to others. So, take that unless you add a credit card to your paypal account, you won't be able to make an online purchase using paypal. (You can't store any amount in your paypal account, even if you're receiving it)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

Can i be issued a CC from SBI ? Since debit card is ueless for me now as I cant  do transactions via overseas stores


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can i be issued a CC from SBI ? Since debit card is ueless for me now as I cant  do transactions via overseas stores


do you have a job?if yes then you can avail a CC @ less,otherwise you need to put around 20k INR as FD.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> do you have a job?if yes then you can avail a CC @ less,otherwise you need to put around 20k INR as FD.



Yup , have a job. Can I get SBI CC, if any?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup , have a job. Can I get SBI CC, if any?



As a banker i would suggest to go n ask to the bank where u r getting your salary, coz im my opinion all CC should work for international txns,  n for ur bank u are old customer n might have some repo too.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> As a banker i would suggest to go n ask to the bank where u r getting your salary, coz im my opinion all CC should work for international txns,  n for ur bank u are old customer n might have some repo too.


I created account with SBi when I passes my 12th class. But got my debit card recently. So, I think I'll go ask them regarding this. Thanks for the help


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup , have a job. Can I get SBI CC, if any?



yes,I have a ICICI CC(20K INR FD,85% usable) rewards(payback points) and people say its better,been using for a month,lets see what happens.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> do you have a job?if yes then you can avail a CC @ less,otherwise you need to put around 20k INR as FD.



+1
Credit Card against FD is the most hassle free way to get a CC. SBI might have this option also.

The Cards are issued instantly, and will be activated in 2-3 business days. No documents/no verification required.

But when I applied for normal HDFC Credit Card, lot of documentation, verification calls, after that first one got rejected, even though I have a job.


----------



## nix253 (Oct 22, 2013)

I can confirm that ING vysya MASTERCARD debit cards work at steam. i have an orange savings account in the bank.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm extremely oblivious to banking. I want to open a new bank account. Here are my requirements and some questions I'd like to seek answers for.
Any constructive help is greatly appreciated.


*I mainly want to use this account for receiving funds from PayPal / Elance.com*
I would also use this account to put my small earnings ( less than 10k per month ) into.
I would make online purchases from desi e-commerce sites like Flipkart, myntra, inkfruit etc.
I *might* make online purchases from international sites like steam, gplay etc.
*I require a bank account that has no minimum balance requirement or a requirement with a less amount (less than 5k). *
The debit card *and / or* credit card should enable or allow me to make the above listed transactions.
A decent customer service

Here are the pointers & questions that I'd be glad if I got concise answers to.


What type of account should I open?
Also, what type of debit and / or credit card should I be getting to be able to make the above listed transactions.
*Your final suggestion in one word or a few for the Bank I should opt for opening an account that respects all or most of the above-mentioned requirements.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2013)

except 4 you can get all the rest from any public/nationalized bank savings account(like sbi,pnb etc) so choose depending on the condition of the local branch(which bank's branch is least crowded in your area).for pt.4 your only option is ICICI zero balance savings account:
Zero Balance Saving Account | Zero Balance Account - ICICI Bank Basic Savings Account India


----------



## nix253 (Oct 29, 2013)

@ prehistoric gamer

AQB (Average Quarterly Balance) depends on the area where you reside. These days most private banks will ask you to maintain 10,000 rs. Only in rural areas are they providing 5000 AQB. you can try ING vysya though. In my city udaipur they are still letting customers maintain a 5k AQB. 

As for international transactions and purchasing, get entropay. Its a virtual credit card service. They will provide you with a prepaid virtual credit card to use exusively for online shopping at international merchants and sites. You can load funds on it using your (any banks) debit card with mastercard or visa logo. Initially when you'll start you'll have to load minimum 20$ or a ove to use it. But if you like it and you'll if you want to shop online more than an average customer would, you can simply upgrade the account to basic by confirming your email address. After that your minimum funding will come down to 5$. 

One more thing to remember is that entropay after awhile will ask you to either validate or verify that you are the proper owner of the debit card you are using to fund your card. You can do this either by validating through their jumio service which requires you to put your card in front of a webcam (only front side having the card number). Or you can verify via their paypal like verification system wherein they send a unique 4-digit code via a transaction on your debit card in which your debit card is charged 1$. 

I had a lot of trouble getting my axis bank debit card VERIFIED in their process because somehow the 4-digit code wasn't coming in the transaction details. After a lot of hassle with both my branch and Entropay support was i able to get my card verified. I chose to VALIDATE my card too but due to my card being an "image card" i wasn't able to. The image was hiding the card numbers because of which their webcam service couldn't capture it. Note to self- don't get an image debit card unless you're a compulsive show-off. 

I was easily able to get my ING card validated because the numbers were clearly visible. 

P.S.- if you plan to do much online shopping  get a separate account for that other than your main savings account. Use that account and its debit card for as much national/international payments and transactions you need. Because especially in case of entropay, if you check on internet, people have complained they would sometimes freeze the funding source of your entropay account i.e. the debit card or the bank account you'd use to fund your EP card. Although more often than not there has been something fishy about the situation of people having this issue. It is as entropay has put it their way of ensuring their top of the class security system. Not to say it is bound to happen to everyone, still always take some facility like entropay with a grain of salt. Using a different bank account for such things with AQB + only enough balance that you need for online purchasing/payment, always ensures that you don't loose control over your main savings account if something goes wrong with the other account. Disputing such situations take their own good amount of time but you'll atleast have access to your main savings you could need at any moment. Besides, you can always transfer funds between these two accounts at your convenience as and when you need.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 6, 2013)

I have an ICICI credit card, linked with my savings bank account. So if I change the mobile number linked with the CC, will the savings bank mobile number also be changed? Or are these two different departments with no link to each other.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2013)

nix253 said:


> I can confirm that ING vysya MASTERCARD debit cards work at steam. i have an orange savings account in the bank.


Thanks for the update.

I've added in the main post.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2013)

Is SBI VCC working for amazon global or GEB payment ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

I have SBI's maestro debit card and it didn't worked on humble bundle 

Should I get a new visa card from SBI and disable the old maestro card? Does SBI's visa card works in humble bundle, google play and steam?


----------



## funskar (Nov 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I have SBI's maestro debit card and it didn't worked on humble bundle
> 
> Should I get a new visa card from SBI and disable the old maestro card? Does SBI's visa card works in humble bundle, google play and steam?



Not at owl


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> Not at owl



Ok, i won't. Still i would like to try to ask the local branch manager to do something about it.

basically, I'm going to troll him


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2013)

@Revolution,SBI VCC is useless since it works only inside india & with indian rupees or in other words it works in only those places where any debit card works.it is just a marketing gimmick nothing like working of a actual VCC(like those from HDFC).


----------



## abhisheak (Nov 30, 2013)

I have just tried using entropay VCC with origin,but i am unable to buy the games, I am getting this error
Any help is much regarded


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 30, 2013)

abhisheak said:


> I have just tried using entropay VCC with origin,but i am unable to buy the games, I am getting this error
> View attachment 12843
> Any help is much regarded



Which game are you looking to buy?


----------



## abhisheak (Nov 30, 2013)

Fifa 14

origin must have charged some preliminary amount to entropay as my account balance is deducted by $0.82.

Guys who are able to make entropay work with origin, can you discuss what you entered in address and other details in origin?

Edit: Actually sale is going to end soon,so please anyone can reply soon?


----------



## nix253 (Dec 1, 2013)

abhisheak said:


> Fifa 14
> 
> origin must have charged some preliminary amount to entropay as my account balance is deducted by $0.82.
> 
> ...



I was able to use Entropay indirectly to buy mirror's edge from EA Origin, Mexico in the deal that's going on right now. What i did was first launched the origin client on my pc, logged into my account, went to account settings and opened payment and shipping section. Then it asked me to choose which method i want to use as a default payment option when i want buy games from origin. SURPRISINGLY paypal was listed. Now i have been using my entropay card in my paypal account for a while now. So i entered my paypal details and made it as my primary option for payment with India as my country. 

The thing is you can't buy games from origin using paypal as they don't (God knows why?) provide it as an option. BUT you can use paypal to buy games from origin site of different countries. So i used a proxy to reach EA Origin, Mexico. Once i was able to reach there which took a lot of repeated refreshes as is usually the case with proxies, i put mirror's edge in my cart(this also by the way took more than a couple refreshes atleast) which was listed at 19.00 MXN (93 INR). Now once it was in my cart and i reached the page where it asked me to log in i disabled the proxy and proceeded ahead with the checkout. Note that all this time the language on site was spanish even after disabling proxy. It asked me to choose the payment method in which paypal was available. I checked out and bought the game successfully using my paypal account which i had previously selected as primary payment method in the Origin client. DO NOT USE PROXY WHILE MAKING THE FINAL PAYMENT AS IF THE SITE FAILS TO LOAD AND THE TRANSACTION IS PROCESSED YOU'LL HAVE A FAILED PAYMENT IN YOUR HANDS TO DISPUTE. Hope this helps you guys out. Good luck

P.S.- this is the second time I have done this. The first time i purchased BF4 using the same method when it was listed at it's reg. price of 499MXN i.e. only ~ 2600 INR.

ANd there's no fear of being banned or anything like that too because you're using origin only to buy the legit key. Just different country.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anyone confirm if ICICI debit card work on steam or not ?
Otherwise I'll go with Axis Debit card


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

OT: Which credit card is best for international online purchase? I recall that my brother used one of his Credit card and it went for Secure 3D verification(yes it was credit card).


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 9, 2014)

RCuber said:


> OT: Which credit card is best for international online purchase? I recall that my brother used one of his Credit card and it went for Secure 3D verification(yes it was credit card).



Best in the sense? secure? like it will ask for 3d secure pin/cvv and all? or it will work in most of the intl websites? not worrying about extra security.

My HDFC Credit Card asks for 3d secure PIN, but only when I buy from domestic sites only.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2014)

RCuber said:


> OT: Which credit card is best for international online purchase? I recall that my brother used one of his Credit card and it went for Secure 3D verification(yes it was credit card).


Any credit card is fine.

If an International site supports 3DSC/VbV, then the transaction will go via that procedure. There are many which do so. Example, Dedicated Servers, Colocation, Cloud Hosting and Custom Solutions - LeaseWeb (Dutch VPS provider)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, basically I'm looking for cc which will work flawlessly with PayPal stream and other sites. Are pre-paid credit cards available?

@ico: can I discuss this here our should I start a new thread?


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Thanks for the reply, basically I'm looking for cc which will work flawlessly with PayPal stream and other sites. Are pre-paid credit cards available?
> 
> @ico: can I discuss this here our should I start a new thread?



You may proceed as you want.


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> Any credit card is fine.
> 
> If an International site supports 3DSC/VbV, then the transaction will go via that procedure. There are many which do so. Example, Dedicated Servers, Colocation, Cloud Hosting and Custom Solutions - LeaseWeb (Dutch VPS provider)



This is true. I use an SBI credit card for international transactions. Has worked without problems so far. I've ordered from the US twice, one of them was from Kickstarter. 

Rcuber, I'd advise you to avoid paypal if possible. It's good for some sites but paying directly via cc will save you some money. PayPal conversion rates are always higher than those of CC companies. Even when you checkout via PayPal, there's an option to pay in US dollars.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 13, 2014)

Krow said:


> This is true. I use an SBI credit card for international transactions. Has worked without problems so far. I've ordered from the US twice, one of them was from Kickstarter.
> 
> Rcuber, I'd advise you to avoid paypal if possible. It's good for some sites but paying directly via cc will save you some money. PayPal conversion rates are always higher than those of CC companies. Even when you checkout via PayPal, there's an option to pay in US dollars.



Ummm, why would you use Paypal for payment (unless its a donation).... if you have a Credit Card, a CC always works internationally.



hitesh said:


> Can anyone confirm if ICICI debit card work on steam or not ?
> Otherwise I'll go with Axis Debit card



ICICI debit card works flawlessly on Steam


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 16, 2014)

need to use a CC for payment internationally.... any CC will do ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jan 16, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> need to use a CC for payment internationally.... any CC will do ?



Here is your answer.


ico said:


> Any credit card is fine.
> 
> If an International site supports 3DSC/VbV, then the transaction will go via that procedure. There are many which do so. Example, Dedicated Servers, Colocation, Cloud Hosting and Custom Solutions - LeaseWeb (Dutch VPS provider)


----------



## paroh (Feb 5, 2014)

which card?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2014)

^^ getting some error for one time code, but not for actual code.


----------



## paroh (Feb 10, 2014)

never take atm


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2014)

how starnge this is, trying to buy something from origin this LOVE season, tried with axisbank eShop, HDFC netsafe, and even asisbank platinum visa credit card, all failed. they cant verify the card at all .....


----------



## paroh (Feb 17, 2014)

icici


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2014)

3-7 days i think. it's written when u create the netsafe.


----------



## Aesir (Feb 18, 2014)

icebags said:


> how starnge this is, trying to buy something from origin this LOVE season, tried with axisbank eShop, HDFC netsafe, and even asisbank platinum visa credit card, all failed. they cant verify the card at all .....



Same here, wanted to buy something off amazon.com. Tried using entropay to create VCC with SBI Mastercard Debit Card, transaction declined.

Have some rules changed? Read this:

Welcome to PNB Global Credit Cards

*Dear Cardholder,

In terms of RBI guidelines, all PNB credit cards are now valid for domestic usage only. To have international usage on your card, you may submit your request separately as under: 

“Kindly enable my credit card for international usage. I/We undertake that the transactions under this card shall be strictly in conformity with the RBI guidelines or rules framed under FEMA, 1999 or any other law being in force in India and/or any other country/State/Continent/territory wherever located in the World at the time of usage of the card. For any violations, I/we shall be directly and personally liable to appropriate authorities.” 
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2014)

^^it seems like you are right.
*www.canarabank.com/english/Content/message to cardholders.htm


> *The existing global magstripe card holder who intends to use the card for international usage may opt for an EMV Chip card and PIN w.e.f from 01.12.2013.* Till such time , the card holder can use the existing magstripe card for international usage up to a threshold limit of Rs. 30,000/- per day.*The existing global magstripe card, on expiry, will be replaced with a Card for domestic usage only unless international use is specifically sought by the customer*


seems like to use credit card on international sites you must return your standard CC & apply for EVM chip card allowed for international transactions.


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2014)

my axisbank cc is evm chip card is newly given to my as the rbi rules applied, and they also deactivated my previous card. 

and omg, u r right, this new card doesn't have international card written on it.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2014)

icebags said:


> my axisbank *cc* is evm chip card is newly given to my as the rbi rules applied, and they also deactivated my previous card.
> 
> and omg, u r right, this new card doesn't have international card written on it.


All Credit Cards are international. Doesn't have to be written on them.

Just call your customer care and tell them to allow International transactions on your Credit Card.

I had to do this once sometime back with my mother's PNB Credit Card as it was failing on Steam.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello all , I am unable to make payment using Google Wallet  , I am using SBI Master Card Classic 

Google wallet keep telling me Invalid Credit card >.>

any1 able to use SBI debit card ?master card


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2014)

^^ Debit Cards won't work in Google Wallet for paying for apps(as the prices of apps are in rupees). As per a RBI initiative, one has to enter their password before transacting rupees online. You'll have to use a Credit Card.

But you may be able to use that debit card for paying in $ to purchase humble bundles etc.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Debit Cards won't work in Google Wallet for paying for apps(as the prices of apps are in rupees). As per a RBI initiative, one has to enter their password before transacting rupees online. You'll have to use a Credit Card.
> 
> But you may be able to use that debit card for paying in $ to purchase humble bundles etc.



Except for an ICICI debit card, which works flawlessly for all google play purchases for me 

I haven't heard of any other debit card which does so, AXIS cards apparently used to...


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2014)

Most don't. Some do.

That's why we have this thread for.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 19, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Except for an ICICI debit card, which works flawlessly for all google play purchases for me
> 
> I haven't heard of any other debit card which does so, AXIS cards apparently used to...



what is the min balance for ICICI D Card ? also any other direct or indirect fee for Internationl shoping cards ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2014)

you mean minimum balance for icici account(debit card as such has no minimum balance).
Savings Accounts FAQs | How to open a Saving Account | ICICI Bank India


> The minimum average monthly balance required to be maintained for a Savings Account is Rs.10,000/- in metro and urban locations, Rs. 5,000/- in semi-urban and Rs. 2,000/- in rural locations.


there is a zero balance savings account scheme too as per RBI instructions but not sure if the visa debit card with this account is same as the regular savings account.
Zero Balance Saving Account | Zero Balance Account - ICICI Bank Basic Savings Account India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2014)

how to buy free books on google books without a debit/credit/atm card?

i wanted to get *play.google.com/store/books/details/H_G_Wells_The_Time_Machine?id=Yzt4Mwo8BbkC


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2014)

Free ebook ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone know how to add an entropay card in itunes..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Anyone know how to add an entropay card in itunes..



Entro Pay cards didn't work for my iTunes account(India)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

SBI Debit card doest work on Steam, Paypal, Entropay, Google, Store, Nokia Store, iTunes
Where the heck I can use it then? 

I'm thinking of opening an account in Axis bank just for the international store purchasing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

^ for indian stores and ATM's 

( i'm also a frustrated SBI debit card user)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> SBI Debit card doest work on Steam, Paypal, Entropay, Google, Store, Nokia Store, iTunes
> Where the heck I can use it then?
> 
> I'm thinking of opening an account in Axis bank just for the international store purchasing.


Wow. Just what I expect from SBI, lovely. 
By the way, Axis is brilliant too, don't even think of it. If it's debit card you're looking for then ICICI is what you should be eyeing. 


SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ for indian stores and ATM's
> 
> ( i'm also a frustrated SBI debit card user)


 
So true, so true.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

Will SBI credit card do the trick?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Will SBI credit card do the trick?



No it will not work everywhere you'll get your card blocked if use in entropay or steam(directly without paypal)


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> SBI Debit card doest work on Steam, Paypal, Entropay, Google, Store, Nokia Store, iTunes
> Where the heck I can use it then?
> 
> I'm thinking of opening an account in Axis bank just for the international store purchasing.


but hey, you can get a credit card through a Fixed Deposit in SBI.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

ico said:


> but hey, you can get a credit card through a Fixed Deposit in SBI.



Okay I didnt know this procedure. Will do it, thanks .


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> SBI Debit card doest work on Steam, Paypal, Entropay, Google, Store, Nokia Store, iTunes
> Where the heck I can use it then?
> 
> I'm thinking of opening an account in Axis bank just for the international store purchasing.



Correction SBI debit card works on entropay all you need is to go to your bank and apply for an international debit card.

*Update :* Will not work from SEP 2014, confirmed on entropay,newegg which have VbV


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 26, 2014)

Can sbi maestro card be used for creating vcc with entropay and used with play store?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Can sbi maestro card be used for creating vcc with entropay and used with play store?



You need net banking to be able to create VCC, ATM card has got no role in that.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 26, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Can sbi maestro card be used for creating vcc with entropay and used with play store?



No it will not work go to your bank and take an international debit card

*Update:* Will not work even if you have international sbi debit card from SEP 2014


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

Some new info here. Went bank today and ask them about the problem we face. The told me until and unless the customer dont mention his requirements, he'll be given non-global debit card. So I asked them if they can solve my issue. They said that they will give me a new Debit card within 15 days that will be able to work on international stores as well. 
So... waiting to check whether its true.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

^hmmm. i think i'll go to local SBI branch for inquiring the same and ask them for a demo purchase of free books on playstore.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^hmmm. i think i'll go to local SBI branch for inquiring the same and ask them for a demo purchase of free books on playstore.



I'm pretty sure you wont get one. I asked the same thing. They said, *why are you going to give your bank details for something free, that's a scam* and I was like "Oh my God!"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

debarshi said:


> I'm pretty sure you wont get one. I asked the same thing. They said, *why are you going to give your bank details for something free, that's a scam* and I was like "Oh my God!"



Yeah but them doubting Google playstore? I don't think they'll be that stupid.


----------



## T-Bag (May 1, 2014)

I tried using my dad's UBI Visa debit card on Steam and Play Store but it dint work on any of those sites. Has anybody made successful purchases using UBI visa debit card? Is there any way through which this problem can be solved? Should I call my Bank's CC and tell them to activate the card for International usage?

PS: Whenever I pay my internet bill via online, it is mentioned as "UBI ATM cum Debit Card".


----------



## debarshi (May 1, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> I tried using my dad's UBI Visa debit card on Steam and Play Store but it dint work on any of those sites. Has anybody made successful purchases using UBI visa debit card? Is there any way through which this problem can be solved? Should I call my Bank's CC and tell them to activate the card for International usage?
> 
> PS: Whenever I pay my internet bill via online, it is mentioned as "UBI ATM cum Debit Card".



You simply cant. Even the international card doesn't work. Try Entropay. 

Tried it with every kind of debit card available. Only ICICI worked, and Axis.


----------



## T-Bag (May 1, 2014)

debarshi said:


> You simply cant. Even the international card doesn't work. Try Entropay.
> 
> Tried it with every kind of debit card available. Only ICICI worked, and Axis.



So, I'm literally ****ed up. Are you sure that all Axis cards are working on Steam and Play Store? I think I'll better start a new account on Axis bank.


----------



## Aksh (May 4, 2014)

I opened a new savings acc in ICICI bank but the card does not work on itunes store and play store. Do i need to do any other thing like activate some kind of service to make it work?


----------



## debarshi (May 4, 2014)

Aksh said:


> I opened a new savings acc in ICICI bank but the card does not work on itunes store and play store. Do i need to do any other thing like activate some kind of service to make it work?



Welcome to TDF. Have a nice stay. And please read the first post, you'll get your answer.

In short, SBI debit cards DONT work in the Play Store or iTunes or Paypal.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Welcome to TDF. Have a nice stay. And please read the first post, you'll get your answer.
> 
> In short, SBI debit cards DONT work in the Play Store or iTunes or Paypal.


He's saying that his ICICI is not working.
 [MENTION=280973]Aksh[/MENTION]

if you have MasterCard from ICICI, it won't work. Visa is likely and should work.


----------



## Aksh (May 4, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] 
I have a visa card, smart shopper, but its not working on either app stores.


----------



## maverick121 (May 5, 2014)

HDFC Visa Debit Card and my MasterCard Debit from another bank will not work even for funding entropay.
Does the SBI Credit Card obtained by fixed deposit work for International Payments Including Google Play store.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> Does the SBI Credit Card obtained by fixed deposit work for International Payments Including Google Play store.


yes..


----------



## debarshi (May 6, 2014)

ico said:


> He's saying that his ICICI is not working.
> [MENTION=280973]Aksh[/MENTION]
> 
> if you have MasterCard from ICICI, it won't work. Visa is likely and should work.



I'm sorry I mis-read it. ICICI cards should work. I have a platinum debit card which does work everywhere.

Are you sure you're putting in the address correctly. A wrong address might lead to rejection (It rejected mine)

- - - Updated - - -

I just confirmed. Smart Shopper doesn't work

You need to upgrade your debit card


----------



## Cyber-Logic (May 7, 2014)

debarshi said:


> I'm sorry I mis-read it. ICICI cards should work. I have a platinum debit card which does work everywhere.
> 
> Are you sure you're putting in the address correctly. A wrong address might lead to rejection (It rejected mine)
> 
> ...



Hi,

I've been doing a lot of research and I've seen that a lot of people say that Debit cards from Axis and ICICI banks work on International payments. I'm more interested in getting the ICICI debit card because it currently works with Google Play Store by bypassing the VBV, unlike Axis. 

Could you tell me how were you able to confirm that the Smart Shopper card doesn't work? I've seen people saying that it does? (*forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/icici-debit-card-for-paypal.2700871/#post-18843703)

Could you also let me know which ICICI debit cards work for sure on this page? 

 *www.icicibank.com/Personal-Banking/cards/Consumer-Cards/Debit-Card/types-of-card.html


----------



## debarshi (May 15, 2014)

Cyber-Logic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research and I've seen that a lot of people say that Debit cards from Axis and ICICI banks work on International payments. I'm more interested in getting the ICICI debit card because it currently works with Google Play Store by bypassing the VBV, unlike Axis.
> 
> ...



Uhm, because I had a smart shopper card, and it didnt work. I upgraded the card, after which it has always worked. 

Surprisingly (or not) it is none of the above mentioned cards on that link. Its a deep golden card, with Platinum written over it. 

And another heads up, can anyone confirm if this site *www.skrill.com* is authentic?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2014)

it is but with €10 per year card fee why do you even want it.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrill


----------



## Cyberghost (May 15, 2014)

Skrill is same as paypal you can store and fund using cc and also used for online transcations


----------



## Himawari (May 15, 2014)

Hello, I just joined.I was looking for some info and stumbled upon here.I recently opened an Axis account as I heard in most places that Axis Debit card works with international payment- Amazon specially.I activated and registered my card-Titanium  Reward Master Card.But after trying for 2 days, no use :/ The bank didn't allow the transaction for Amazon.I talked to the branch..they are clueless.
Can anyone confirm if their Axis debit card still works with Amazon?


----------



## T-Bag (May 16, 2014)

Himawari said:


> Hello, I just joined.I was looking for some info and stumbled upon here.I recently opened an Axis account as I heard in most places that Axis Debit card works with international payment- Amazon specially.I activated and registered my card-Titanium Reward Master Card.But after trying for 2 days, no use :/ The bank didn't allow the transaction for Amazon.I talked to the branch..they are clueless.
> Can anyone confirm if their Axis debit card still works with Amazon?


Have you tried to user your card in other international merchant sites like Steam and iTunes? And what card is that? Visa or Master?


----------



## Himawari (May 16, 2014)

No, I did not try with Steam or iTunes.Not really into games..
Its is a Master card.The branch confirmed it is international.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2014)

Himawari said:


> No, I did not try with Steam or iTunes.Not really into games..
> Its is a Master card.The branch confirmed it is international.



Try it in steam,itunes or paypal. Paying in amazon is a different story they ask only the card number and your name for the transaction may be that's the problem


----------



## T-Bag (May 17, 2014)

Yeah. Amazon is a different story. In order to check whether your card is eligible for making purchase on international merchants, you've to use your card on sites like iTunes and Steam. The fact that your bank confirmed that the card is "international", that could literally mean that your card can be used on foreign ATM machines to withdraw money.


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> Yeah. Amazon is a different story. In order to check whether your card is eligible for making purchase on international merchants, you've to use your card on sites like iTunes and Steam. The fact that your bank confirmed that the card is "international", that could literally mean that your card can be used on foreign ATM machines to withdraw money.



It actually means so. 

You need an US address to buy from Amazon.com AFAIK. *I might be wrong on that one*


----------



## little (Jun 27, 2014)

What's wrong with HDFC Netsafe Cards? Earlier I used to buy from Steam using Netsafe VCC but now steam says that the bank declined the card.

The things might have changed because my last purchase from steam was around 1.5yrs ago. Last year Netsafe went down for a couple of months for an update; does anyone know what was changed in that update? Does the Netsafe service still works on online sites like steam, has it worked for you?

Even Paypal isn't accepting HDFC Netsafe Cards.  -_-


----------



## nix253 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have personally confirmed and it is also stated by ING Vysya in their monthly e-statement that ING Vysya MasterCard debit card works on itunes and on apple appstore. 

Also one of my friends told me that his Bank of Baroda debit card works on apple appstores and itunes but i have not personally confirmed this.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2014)

^ updated for ING Vysya MasterCard and iTunes.

Just ask your friend whether his Bank of Baroda debit card is Visa or MasterCard.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

Asked SBI to issue a debit card which must work on steam and got a Mastercard. They haven't given me the PIN yet after a week 
Will check that after i get the PIN.


----------



## namtej (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing information!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

received the PIN today, ATM machine says wrong PIN, wtf?

 you SBI


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 18, 2014)

card not yet activated dude... be patient


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> card not yet activated dude... be patient



I received the mastercard two weeks earlier and missed the Steam Summer Sale because first the maestro crap doesn't works everywhere


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 18, 2014)

oopps... your bad luck is already bad...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

update, got the correct pin, still card doesn't works on steam/humble bundle/amazon. F*CK u SBI 

I checked, they've issued me a domestic card again


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone registered 3dsecure code for union bank rupay cards and use successfully online? I having trouble with my rupay card.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> update, got the correct pin, still card doesn't works on steam/humble bundle/amazon. F*CK u SBI
> 
> I checked, they've issued me a domestic card again



Even the sbi international debit card don't work. Try to get a credit card


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Even the sbi international debit card don't work. Try to get a credit card



Can't get a CC as my father is refusing to let me have one now. don't know why, but I'm not receiving OTP for Mastercard SecureCode signup. can't even make SBI Virtual CC because it requires PAN card info. 

SBI= $hit Bank of India


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 21, 2014)

Ask for a SBI Yuva card, its for sure a VISA card and I guess any account holder having an account in the same branch over a year is eligible, not sure though, but YUVA Card is Visa!

- - - Updated - - -

SBI != **** Bank or whatever, as for any govt agencies no info is readily available or systematic; a customer has to run the loops to find info! You need to question the people at the counters! Keeping quiet is your fault, no answers will come out unless you learn to speak, when you speak others will join in to, to understand what is happening and then the bank staff budges his * * * *!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

[RANT Mode ON]

I asked them, in written, to specifically issue me a card which must work on those websites. Its their fault for issuing me the same crap which doesn't.
Called the customer care and they suggested to take the matter to the branch manager. I doubt he can do anything regarding it because I addressed the letter to the Manager himself.

[RANT Mode OFF]


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 21, 2014)

By default, SBI regardless dispatches Mastero/MasterCard, once you have an account activated in some branch and then you receive your first so called ATM cum Mastero card. This card cannot be used at most establishments to make any mode of payment ONLINE, usually it works with INDIAN sites, one or two here and there. You can use it for POS purchases too I guess, am not that sure!

Now go the bank and request for a YUVA card, now they are even smarter, they would ask you to take a VISA card with 50,000 AQB, just ignore those words and tell them to take up the YUVA card, and guess all problems can be solved! I personally haven't used the YUVA card on Steam/PS/AS so cannot confirm the same! But its a lot better than the Mastero one!

Oh BTW, get your online banking/ net banking activated too, so you can keep a track of lot of the account related stuff!

If you go too the bank and ask for any card that works with most website, they are just going to push onto you whatever at the moment they think is good enough! Be Specific the next time! Again address one more letter to the bank manager and make sure the word YUVA Card is specifically underlined in the subject as well as in your body content!

Good luck!

- - - Updated - - -

There was a thread on this very forum already for the same! Have a look at it too!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

^ i won't spend another 200 for a card which doesn't works. I guess I have to ask the Manager to unblock my card for international online payments and/or issue a Yuva card without any charge (because it was the Bank's fault initially). Else, I'm thinking of opening an Axis Bank account and maybe shut down my SBI one. Already have internet banking activated. Not having problem on that.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2014)

^^ME too gonna get an Axis bank account. That one is flawless.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 22, 2014)

Those having HDFC debit card,  In net banking if you go and enable International Usage will it then work on Steam/Origin ?

I can confirm the netsafe  card does not work on Steam/Origin.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 22, 2014)

For SBI, one can also create virtual card for VISA from onlinesbi.com, meaning you have net banking enabled!
LOGIN to you account and Goto *eCards* option and *create the virtual card *



> For your security, the Virtual Card will expire within 24-48 hrs  from the time of creation. The expiry date mentioned on your Virtual  Card is only for the purpose of using at the time of shopping.
> Virtual Card is a one-time use card and can only be used on online websites that accept VISA Credit Cards.





> T&C


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
I posted this in another forums to help a member.
Hope you don't mind. I even put credits to you after the post.
If you want I can remove it.
Link:-
Urgent...!!! Urgent! Urgent! Mayday! Please! - College Confidential


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2014)

^ no problem at all even if you don't put the credits.


----------



## RajaGodasi60862 (Aug 5, 2014)

I am planning to make an account to use for global purchases. Please suggest in which bank I should open and which card I should get.

Thank you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2014)

RajaGodasi60862 said:


> I am planning to make an account to use for global purchases. Please suggest in which bank I should open and which card I should get.
> 
> Thank you



Axis Bank international VISA card


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Axis Bank international VISA card


will it work with all the leading international online portals ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> will it work with all the leading international online portals ??



should work as given in here:
*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/16...dian-debit-cards-post1719912.html#post1719912


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone confirm does entropay work with newegg with a US billing address


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

Bank of Baroda Visa Electron works fine on iTunes & the ₹60 Apple charges is refunded to your account in 45-50 days.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Bank of Baroda Visa Electron works fine on iTunes & the ₹60 Apple charges is refunded to your account in 45-50 days.



Anybody knows about SBI Visa debit card for iTunes ?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> Anybody knows about SBI Visa debit card for iTunes ?



It should work fine, I see no reason why it won't.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Bank of Baroda Visa Electron works fine on iTunes & the *₹60 Apple charges is refunded to your account in 45-50 days.*



Only after you register a complaint on Contact centre : 1800223344, 18001024455


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 23, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> Anybody knows about SBI Visa debit card for iTunes ?



SBI Visa debit card will not work in itunes


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> SBI Visa debit card will not work in itunes


have you tried it ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 30, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> have you tried it ?



Yes I tried it


----------



## shehjadi (Sep 5, 2014)

Axis Bank Visa Debit Card and BOB Visa Electron Debit Card are now working @ Play Store


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 5, 2014)

shehjadi said:


> Axis Bank Visa Debit Card and BOB Visa Electron Debit Card are now working @ Play Store



really ?? you sure about it ?


----------



## shehjadi (Sep 5, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> really ?? you sure about it ?


yup! added both cards to my account this morning


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 12, 2014)

SBI International Gold Debit Card is the worst card I've from this month I couldn't get it to work on international sites even if they are enabled with VbV. Worst case scanerio is I couldn't fund my entropay card, I've ask the SBI what is the meaning of international


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 15, 2014)

My SBI Visa Debit card is not working on paypal and international merchants.
Any ideas ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> My SBI Visa Debit card is not working on paypal and international merchants.
> Any ideas ??


switch to axis bank visa card


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> switch to axis bank visa card



Do you have axis debit card If you have does it work on STEAM,Paypal and Entropay. Which Savings account I want to take to get the right card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Do you have axis debit card If you have does it work on STEAM,Paypal and Entropay. Which Savings account I want to take to get the right card.


*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/16...dian-debit-cards-post1719912.html#post1719912

credits to [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 16, 2014)

Hii I'm going to open an Axis bank account which card that work for international transcations(paypal,entropay,steam,googleplay). I like to get the *Visa Classic Debit Card *(low fees  ) . Please anyone confirm *Visa Classic Debit Card *will work with entropay,steam,paypal and google play

Link to Axis Debit Cards : Debit Cards Axis

Please mention your debit card and workability on the international sites.

- - - Updated - - -



shehjadi said:


> Axis Bank Visa Debit Card and BOB Visa Electron Debit Card are now working @ Play Store



Which Axis Debit Card?? Classic,titanium.... please mention


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 18, 2014)

Finally applied for the Axis bank account


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is some info on which bank's credit/debit card work  Paypal/google wallet (can't say that its true or not, I found it so I am sharing it)
*www.isaumya.com/paypal-google-wallet-indian-debit-card-support/


----------



## honestmuggle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Guys,
i really appreciate to all of your efforts for sharing your experiences, this thread really helped me a lot.
i just came across to this post to see the update whether any debit card is working at itunes, paypal or not because i have been struggling to solve this problem from long time. i knew it is a permanent problem here in india due to this rbi su*ks rules but also little bit surprised that still some debit cards are working fine for some members.

it has been updated that bank of baroda visa electron is working fine at itunes,  and i would like to confirm it once again before applying for a saving account.
if after opening the account it wont work then my effort will go waste. please friends suggest me.
i also know that icici card works but i dont want to open account at any big private sector bank as they required huge MAB which i dont want to maintain.
looking forward to get more updates from more members....regarding their success on card attempt.

Thank you


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey fellows,

I have a new salary account from HDFC. I wanted to do a purchase from steam using HDFC Debit card. I have 2 Credit cards added to Google wallet and Paypal but wanted to use use debit card for obvious reason. When I tried my *HDFC Mastercard Debit card* it wasn't working, my payment was rejected.

So I logged in to HDFC net banking and activated international transaction.

Now its working

My card info:
Bank: HDFC Debit card
Type: Mastercard


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> ...but wanted to use use debit card for obvious reason...



There is no 'obvious' reason for transacting an international transaction using a Debit card. Credit cards works out of the box and also gives you points. So what is that reason you had to enable "International" transaction to use the debit card?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 2, 2014)

Credit card has a limit but a debit card doesn't carry a limit


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> There is no 'obvious' reason for transacting an international transaction using a Debit card. Credit cards works out of the box and also gives you points. So what is that reason you had to enable "International" transaction to use the debit card?



1 creditcard is full another credit payment made so waiting for confirmation.
Both credit and debit card has international transaction limits.

Now my hdfc debit card payment is rejected again
help



> Your purchase has not been completed. Your credit card information has been declined by your credit card company.
> 
> Note that in some cases, your credit card company may put a 'hold' on funds in your account, but you will not be charged. After correcting any errors in the information displayed below, please try your purchase again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Now my hdfc debit card payment is rejected again
> help
> 
> 
> ...



Happening with my SBI international Visa Debit card too. can't add funds to steam wallet. CC isn't picking the phone up.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

[Strike]Now my hdfc credit card is also rejected via paypal  WTF is happening[/strike]

- - - Updated - - -

Netsafe/VCC also failed for HDFC Debit card


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally purchased in steam via HDFC visa credit card directly


----------



## honestmuggle (Oct 5, 2014)

will anyone please confirm that which debit card is working fine with itunes?
except icici, axis and hdfc.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys will Canara Bank internet banking facility help in transactions on the PSN or google play stores?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2014)

Worldwide debit/credit cards always have a better chance of working compared to internet banking for such transactions & in India where except for 2-3 banks even debit cards don't work for such sites,forget about internet banking.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2014)

Interesting topic. Appreciate OP! Humm I have a hdfc debit card . I will get it checked if Google play is accepting it. Also did any one try generating virtual CC from the debit card and try online transactions at amazon/ eBay etc? I believe the virtual CC should work?


----------



## root.king (Oct 12, 2014)

Thor said:


> Interesting topic. Appreciate OP! Humm I have a hdfc debit card . I will get it checked if Google play is accepting it. Also did any one try generating virtual CC from the debit card and try online transactions at amazon/ eBay etc? I believe the virtual CC should work?



For amazon netbanking works but not for Google play store , have to generate virtual cc every time on purchase  pain in A$$


----------



## Thor (Oct 13, 2014)

Agreed that it's irritating but its a way out if you can't get Credit card


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 14, 2014)

Axis Bank Titanium Rewards Debit Card now works on Google play and Paypal. I added the cards to the sites successfully


----------



## sushovan (Oct 22, 2014)

Please suggest a Debit card for me guys, I have a crap SBI Rupay Card that doesnt work in 90% of the places where I need it to work . I need something that will work with Paypal,steam and amazon.com, and I cant get a credit card as I dont have any job right now. Should I go for Axis?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Please suggest a Debit card for me guys, I have a crap SBI Rupay Card that doesnt work in 90% of the places where I need it to work . I need something that will work with Paypal,steam and amazon.com, and I cant get a credit card as I dont have any job right now. Should I go for Axis?



axis bank


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

axis doesnt work on amazon.com for me.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 22, 2014)

Now im confused again. [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION] then what do you use to purchase from amazon global?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Now im confused again. [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION] then what do you use to purchase from amazon global?



i have only used dad's credit card on kindle store two times.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
axis debit doesnt work on itunes also nowadays. u need to update that table!


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
> axis debit doesnt work on itunes also nowadays. u need to update that table!


Visa or MasterCard?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], visa


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], visa



Do you activate international transcation on the card??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Do you activate international transcation on the card??



it works on steam.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> it works on steam.


I will try my card tomorrow and reply the results, In the mean time you activate the international status of the card by calling the toll free numbers if you've not activate it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I will try my card tomorrow and reply the results, In the mean time you activate the international status of the card by calling the toll free numbers if you've not activate it



oh, i have no idea on this. 
i thought if it works on steam its enabled!

please shed some more light on this topic.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh, i have no idea on this.
> i thought if it works on steam its enabled!
> 
> please shed some more light on this topic.



If you are asking about activating international transaction on the card? then
[If Net banking login]
Log in to netbanking
find a tab for international transaction somewhere
Enable international transaction also you can set the limit

- - - Updated - - -

if u dont have netbanking login go to nearest bank


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2014)

To generate VCC from SBI, they require my Income Tax PAN  WTF???
being a non earning student, i'm not paying any Income Tax at all. Can't they just make a VCC without it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bad news is SBI VCC works only for indian sites(where debit cards work so no point using this vcc),good news is you can get pan card even with zero income,just apply online & send printout of completed application by post.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 23, 2014)

@ Jaskanwar Singh tried it on amazon it is working successfully


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh tried it on amazon it is working successfully



i will check international status a bit later. dont have my login details with me at this moment.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 24, 2014)

what should I go for? Easy access saving account with Classic debit or Prime savings with Titanium Prime Debit card?   (Axis)


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys,I've started a new savings account with ICICI.My account got activated,everything went smooth.I've been following this site for some time and it has come to my attention that I need to activate some "cross currency" feature to perform international transactions.So how do i exactly activate it ?I've called their customer service and the details were all vague.Press "1" to blah blah,press 2 yada yada.Maybe I wasn't sharp enough and missed out.

So my tiny query is how can I activate the cross currency feature,so that I can perform the international transactions on steam,Itunes etc.

It's an ICICI Visa debit card.

Thanks.


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 28, 2014)

Jinilthedon said:


> Guys,I've started a new savings account with ICICI.My account got activated,everything went smooth.I've been following this site for some time and it has come to my attention that I need to activate some "cross currency" feature to perform international transactions.So how do i exactly activate it ?I've called their customer service and the details were all vague.Press "1" to blah blah,press 2 yada yada.Maybe I wasn't sharp enough and missed out.
> 
> So my tiny query is how can I activate the cross currency feature,so that I can perform the international transactions on steam,Itunes etc.
> 
> ...



BUMP ! Guys,I would appreciate if someone could reply to me soon.I've been over this for weeks and I can't wait anymore.I've already missed a plethora of awesome deals.


----------



## Thor (Oct 29, 2014)

Your best bet is to visit nearest branch of the bank and get it clarified. I have hdfc card,and it comes as International debit card so out of the box purchases in foreign change is supported.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 29, 2014)

either visit your branch or call cc and choose option talk to cc person and ask there.



Jinilthedon said:


> BUMP ! Guys,I would appreciate if someone could reply to me soon.I've been over this for weeks and I can't wait anymore.I've already missed a plethora of awesome deals.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 29, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> either visit your branch or call cc and choose option talk to cc person and ask there.



yeah its the best thing to do.I tried to activate SBI Visa CC but IVR always gives error ,went to the branch and thney did it in minutes


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 29, 2014)

The nearest branch employees do not understand what I really require.Meaning they're constantly saying that if I have to perform international transactions,they've given the accordant id and password and just use those credentials.But when I visit the ICICI website,it's written that due to the RBI rule,I have to call the CC and activate it.I'm confused here...

Then when I called to the CC,no mention of any international transaction or whatever.

So how you ICICI customers activated this ?

This is what the ICICI website say verbatim.

"All customers of the Bank, who have been issued a debit card after December 01, 2013 would be required to call customer care before usage of debit card for international debit card".


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

^ did you check your net banking account


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ did you check your net banking account



Yes,absolutely.There's no mention of anything related to international transaction there...

I'm sure I've activated my card.I've done a transaction after processing my savings account.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

Jinilthedon said:


> Yes,absolutely.There's no mention of anything related to international transaction there...
> 
> I'm sure I've activated my card.I've done a transaction after processing my savings account.



Is your card a magnetic stripe one or a chip one? Magnetic stripe Cards have been restricted from international transactions.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Is your card a magnetic stripe one or a chip one? Magnetic stripe Cards have been restricted from international transactions.


You sure. My HDFC card doesn't have chip. I turned on international transaction but I couldn't do steam purchase after that too


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> You sure. My HDFC card doesn't have chip. I turned on international transaction but I couldn't do steam purchase after that too



Yeah. Mag stripe Cards issued prior to 30-11-13 have been restricted from international purchases. Mine Bank of Baroda Visa Electron was declined all of a sudden few months back. We should get a chip one.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Yeah. Mag stripe Cards issued prior to 30-11-13 have been restricted from international purchases. Mine Bank of Baroda Visa Electron was declined all of a sudden few months back. We should get a chip one.


Can we request for the chip card?
They will charge for the card right?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> Can we request for the chip card?


Yes, don't know what's HDFC's card replacement procedure. You should contact your branch. In BoB, they'll charge ₹225/- for such replacement.


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 30, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Yeah. Mag stripe Cards issued prior to 30-11-13 have been restricted from international purchases. Mine Bank of Baroda Visa Electron was declined all of a sudden few months back. We should get a chip one.



I think mine is a magnetic stripe one,maybe thats the thing.Are you sure about this,because I've not heard of this till now.

Anyway,I got my card just a week ago.It's a brand new card not one prior to the mentioned date.So it shouldn't have problem right ?or does it pertain to all magnetic stripe cards ?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 31, 2014)

Jinilthedon said:


> I think mine is a magnetic stripe one,maybe thats the thing.Are you sure about this,because I've not heard of this till now.
> 
> Anyway,I got my card just a week ago.It's a brand new card not one prior to the mentioned date.So it shouldn't have problem right ?or does it pertain to all magnetic stripe cards ?


For Cards issued after 30-11-2013 , international usage shall also be declined. These are RBI directed guidelines & depends on the respective banks for implementation
Reserve Bank of India

Get an *EMV Chip* Debit Card from your bank for international transactions.


----------



## Jinilthedon (Oct 31, 2014)

theterminator said:


> For Cards issued after 30-11-2013 , international usage shall also be declined. These are RBI directed guidelines & depends on the respective banks for implementation
> Reserve Bank of India
> 
> Get an *EMV Chip* Debit Card from your bank for international transactions.



Thanks dude.Will do ASAP.

- - - Updated - - -

So When I've checked the chip card details in the ICICI website,it's specified that it's a premium chip card,so annual fee will be charged,which is Rs.500 + service tax.

Is this the thing I'm looking for or are there any standard chip card which doesn't require an annual fee ?
Where all the ICICI customers who were active in this topic... ?

If it's indeed the premium one,I'll have to order one soon.So please reply soon.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

^ you must be looking at credit card section


----------



## theterminator (Oct 31, 2014)

Annual fees may be necessary for any card variant, you may contact ICICI's Customer Care & inquire more.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2014)

ICICI Bank | Debit Cards | Platinum Chip Card
but the annual fee is not 500.
*www.icicibank.com/managed-assets/docs/personal/cards/debit-cards/DebitCards-tc.pdf
see annexure IV.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

^ OT: congrats on becoming a super mod wow  EOD dont quote me and drag this discussion


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2014)

Any good alternative of SBI ATM card(not CC).
I want to upgrade my old SBI ATM card to other SBI Debit card so I will get the befit while shop online.
Currently SBI charge near Rs.125(forgot exactly) yearly but I hear there other other good option at same range....


----------



## theterminator (Nov 1, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Any good alternative of SBI ATM card(not CC).
> I want to upgrade my old SBI ATM card to other SBI Debit card so I will get the befit while shop online.
> Currently SBI charge near Rs.125(forgot exactly) yearly but I hear there other other good option at same range....



Is it a Maestro,Visa or MasterCard?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2014)

Maestro.
And SBI also limited the use of ATM.
5+3 is max for a month I guess...


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Maestro.
> And SBI also limited the use of ATM.
> 5+3 is max for a month I guess...



SBI has already blocked & replaced its customers' maestro cards with MasterCard variants. I don't get how your card is still working. You should get a replacement from your base branch. Maestro cards less supported by the many payment gateways.


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

^ my father still use his SBI maestro card. Its looks very old.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

theterminator said:


> SBI has already blocked & replaced its customers' maestro cards with MasterCard variants. I don't get how your card is still working. You should get a replacement from your base branch. Maestro cards less supported by the many payment gateways.



It's still working without any problem at ATM.
Last tile I use 2 weeks ago.
Don't know about present ?
May be ruled have changed after Nov 1st 2014 ?

- - - Updated - - -

I have seen annual fees for old ATM and other DC is almost same.
But,I can get few extra benefit while shop online sometimes.
And that's why I want to change my old card.
But,don't know which will be suitable for me.
There are lot of DCs at SBI site.
I'm confused.....


----------



## theterminator (Nov 3, 2014)

All cards must have an eligibility criteria like person with annual income > so n so is eligible for this card, etc. check yours & request replacement. But do select an EMV chip one. These chip cards also have magnetic stripes so they can be used at old POS.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh!
There is no  EMV chip on my old ATM card.


----------



## palwinderkaushik (Nov 3, 2014)

Can debit cards be used for Apple Developer account??

They are accepting visa, mater cards. So I guess they can accept. I just want to make sure it does work before entering my all details there.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

ICICI or AXIS which one should I go for both Paypal And Google wallet?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Oh!
> There is no  EMV chip on my old ATM card.



Getting 3D Secure code not possible for my card.
Cos there is no CCV2 NO at back and no expiry date on card.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ICICI or AXIS which one should I go for both Paypal And Google wallet?


Asked the same question a week ago here and still waiting for answer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2014)

There is no guarantee with either one as strictly per RBI rules none of the indian debit card should work with paypal.Still ICICI seems to be the better option.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no guarantee with either one as strictly per RBI rules none of the indian debit card should work with paypal.Still ICICI seems to be the better option.



Do you use wallet or paypal?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2014)

None but as per RBI rules no Indian debit card should work without a 2nd step authentication(3dsecure/visa secure) unless it is govt authorized(e.g.some govt utilities & irctc ask for atm pin with mastercard/visa debit card option) which no major international transaction site follows.Most likely private banks like ICICI circumvent this rule by linking their debit card transactions to some kind of virtual CC transactions for international transactions for sites like paypal.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

My old SBI ATM card is not 3D Password or VISA secure.
So,pls suggest me the best SBI Debit card option to get most benefit while shop online.....




Revolution said:


> Getting 3D Secure code not possible for my card.
> Cos there is no CCV2 NO at back and no expiry date on card.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> My old SBI ATM card is not 3D Password or VISA secure.
> So,pls suggest me the best SBI Debit card option to get most benefit while shop online.....



You will now get silver card as default. Also, CVV is not really required for 3D code.

PS: Bank is the best place to ask.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Getting 3D Secure code not possible for my card.
> Cos there is no CCV2 NO at back and no expiry date on card.


Try to use whatever card you have online on Flipkart for the first time. Whatever codes you need to create, your bank will ask you to create.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I will try to use my card at FK next time.
Do I have to enter ATM PIN NO at FK site ?
I will ask for STATE BANK SILVER INTERNATIONAL DEBIT CARD later at my branch.
I see  no harm if there is no extra charge to change my old card.....


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Thanks guys!
> I will try to use my card at FK next time.
> Do I have to enter ATM PIN NO at FK site ?
> I will ask for STATE BANK SILVER INTERNATIONAL DEBIT CARD later at my branch.
> I see  no harm if there is no extra charge to change my old card.....


You have to enter what the form asks. You'll know when you use it. Can't tell like this.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2014)

NO,my SBI ATM card is not eligible.
Tried FK ask to enter Card NO,Expiry Date & CVV.
There is no Expiry Date or CVV on my card.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey does using Paypal for international purchases charges additional amount on the card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes,any transaction using payment processors like paypal attracts additional charges.This is how they make their profits.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,any transaction using payment processors like paypal attracts additional charges.This is how they make their profits.



Any specified rate of charge?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2014)

*www.paypal.com/in/webapps/mpp/paypal-fees
since paypal charges for money received sellers have to increase their prices a bit to account for this.paypal users here can give more details regarding this.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

^^Thanks for input man.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 9, 2014)

Strongly recommend to get cr card


----------



## Renny (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a HDFC credit card (Titanium Times Mastercard). I'm not able to use it to buy stuff from Bodybuilding.com or on Entropay and Paypal.

I keep getting this message: "Your bank has declined this transaction".

The card is a Chip+Magnetic one with international enabled.


----------



## percyjacksons (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a HDFC bank Platinum chip Debit card(Mastercard), and it works on all sites perfectly.... at first, it didnt work, but it started working after a month, and now its perfect... having no problems with it...

For those living in the cities, better grab a Kotak jifi account, and get their debit card... its better than hdfc bank though...


----------



## percyjacksons (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a HDFC platinum chip MasterCard Debit card, and international sites were blocked even after setting international limit in netbanking... after a month of buying stuff from indian sites, I decided to try my luck by purchasing a set of screenguards from aliexpress, and the payment went through... it was $3, and I was overjoyed when it worked...

After that, all sites which use dollars or any currency works... paypal, google wallet, aliexpress, steam/origin(never bought any game, but im sure it will work) etc....

the only problem with hdfc bank is that it takes 24 hours to add a benificary


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2014)

Gotta love Citibank for that. Adding beneficiaries does not take more than 10 mins.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2014)

Axis Bank visa debit card works on bundlestars. 
SBI visa debit card still doesn't.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

god knows why SBI cards have problem working on these transactions.


----------



## SayantanGuhaRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Axis Bank visa debit card works on bundlestars.
> *SBI visa debit card* still doesn't.



Contact SBI's 24x7 helpline through Tollfree 1800 11 2211 (BSNL/MTNL), 1800 425 3800 or Toll no. 080-26599990. 

hope they will help u


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2014)

SayantanGuhaRoy said:


> Contact SBI's 24x7 helpline through Tollfree 1800 11 2211 (BSNL/MTNL), 1800 425 3800 or Toll no. 080-26599990.
> 
> hope they will help u



They can't help at all. They keep saying contact the home branch. Bank isn't capable of processing Debit Card online transactions which don't require an OTP.


----------



## SayantanGuhaRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They can't help at all. They keep saying contact the home branch. Bank isn't capable of processing Debit Card online transactions which don't require an OTP.



I called them, and they told me go to bank and contact ATM officer with a written application to activate FEMA.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2015)

Got this today-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/U2PUjL0.png



However, I was still able to do some international transactions, eg at amazon and one more.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 7, 2015)

What about SBI ?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

SBI such at international transactions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2015)

Revolution said:


> What about SBI ?



I got SMS from SBI to call 18001801295 to activate international usage on my CC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I got SMS from SBI to call 18001801295 to activate international usage on my CC.



don't know about CC but even after activating its Visa DC  for international usage, that crap still doesn't works on steam/amazon/etc


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 7, 2015)

Revolution said:


> What about SBI ?


SBI International cards are joke, don't work on foreign currencies even if the website have VbV or 3d secure (Debit Card), and I got screwed when I actually use this card on USA atm, I don't why they calling International Cards when it doesn't even work in International ATMs


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

HDFC debit card (with chip) is working for me on Google Play and Steam.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 23, 2015)

i have OBC debit card, can i use it in google wallet ( i tried but it showed me "Invalid credit card." error though its debit card )
do i need to do something like activation or anything on this card because i haven't used it before and haven't changed anything ( just got it from bank and kept it hidden somewhere  )


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

truegenius said:


> i have OBC debit card, can i use it in google wallet ( i tried but it showed me "Invalid credit card." error though its debit card )
> do i need to do something like activation or anything on this card because i haven't used it before and haven't changed anything ( just got it from bank and kept it hidden somewhere  )


is it a Maestro Card/ATM Card? if yes then it will not work.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> is it a Maestro Card/ATM Card? if yes then it will not work.



its VISA electron atm cum debit card (international debit card)


----------



## sushovan (Feb 23, 2015)

I have got Axis bank Visa electron card this week. Any idea how do i activate it for international purchase?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

truegenius said:


> its VISA electron atm cum debit card (international debit card)





sushovan said:


> I have got Axis bank Visa electron card this week. Any idea how do i activate it for international purchase?



Electron Card wont work. its like Maestro card. It can only be used for ATM/POS and a handful of Indian Sites.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Electron Card wont work. its like Maestro card. It can only be used for ATM/POS and a handful of Indian Sites.



thank you for clarification and save my time
i guess that it won't work in facebook either


----------



## sushovan (Feb 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Electron Card wont work. its like Maestro card. It can only be used for ATM/POS and a handful of Indian Sites.



So i guess it will work if I upgrade it to Titanium Prime card?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

sushovan said:


> So i guess it will work if I upgrade it to Titanium Prime card?


Check you bank website if international transactions for debit cards can be enabled via net banking.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

sushovan said:


> So i guess it will work if I upgrade it to Titanium Prime card?



Ask your CC for info on this or check out your bank cards info.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 28, 2015)

Am bumpin this thread for little bit of info.

Bought some items on amazon.com which could be shipped by their amazonglobal services. 

Of a total order of *$233.24*, *I was charged $27.65 twice for only one item that was shipped*(its cost came to $27.65 only incl shipping n customs), the other items are yet to ship(5 of them) and further charging is yet to be made. 

*But why the second charge of $27.65?* 

Amazon.com maintains that this is a credit card authorization charge and the money has actually not been debited, but put on hold and will be reimbursed back. But the amount still shows as deducted from my card balance even after 3 days. 

My card is a mastercard credit card from Axis bank. Called up their CC, but they have no idea about it, and sent me a cc dispute form to fill after 15days if the charge is not reversed. 

What is this ? Can Anybody help? What are my options?


----------



## theterminator (Feb 28, 2015)

Received Bank of Baroda Visa Platinum EMV Chip Card,  iTunes is accepting it with no VbV password.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Am bumpin this thread for little bit of info.
> 
> Bought some items on amazon.com which could be shipped by their amazonglobal services.
> 
> ...



This is common. If they had deducted authentication money it will be refunded in about a fortnight. When I used my CC with Google play I was charged 50rs twice and later on i was refunded in about 12 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2015)

[MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION]
You should contact their CC.


$hadow said:


> This is common. If they had deducted authentication money it will be refunded in about a fortnight. When I used my CC with Google play I was charged 50rs twice and later on i was refunded in about 12 days if I remember correctly.



I don't think no online retailer ever charges $27.65 as authentication money.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Am bumpin this thread for little bit of info.
> 
> Bought some items on amazon.com which could be shipped by their amazonglobal services.
> 
> ...


Will get reversed. Don't worry.

Most websites usually do a $1 test transaction for a new Credit Card. Dunno why Amazon thought it's good doing a $27 transaction even for testing.


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2015)

^^ In my case, Amazon EU deducted the whole 55 Euros, but it has been reversed since then.


----------



## mukherjee (Mar 2, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^ In my case, Amazon EU deducted the whole 55 Euros, but it has been reversed since then.



That's great to hear.
How long did they take to refund it? Did u need to call the credit card customer care to reverse the charge or did it do so by itself?
Actually I had chatted with an Amazon rep and he told me the same thing about it ,that its held not charged etc and even provided the authorization code for the said charge should I need to contact my card CC. But my can d CC is useless till now,they don't even understand what it is!
However in my card unbilled transactions I can only see one charge of $27.65(have made other purchases since then), but an amount of Rs 1721.21 is still missing from the amount with no reference to its charging whatsoever. So what are my options? The next statement is due on the 14th of March(ides of march,eh  ) and I don't want to end up paying this amount which I never used.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to apply for State Bank Global International Debit Card.
Will it be acceptable at Amazon or ebay Global or any International site ?
Or SBI Debit card can be use only at eCommerce sites in India ?...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2015)

stay away from any sbi card(debit or credit) if main usage is international transactions.icici debit card is best option for international transactions,get a zero balance/no frills savings account.


----------



## amjath (Mar 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> stay away from any sbi card(debit or credit) if main usage is international transactions.icici debit card is best option for international transactions,get a zero balance/no frills savings account.


I use SBI credit card, I used to buy apps from Google play and apple iTunes store,  electronic parts from DX.com, merged with PayPal, bought games from steam, greenmangaming.com, booked international flight tickets etc. I had no issues with SBI credit card whatsoever


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I'm going to apply for State Bank Global International Debit Card.
> Will it be acceptable at Amazon or ebay Global or any International site ?
> Or SBI Debit card can be use only at eCommerce sites in India ?...



I have the same and it doesn't works for international sites. -_-
SBI CC says talk to the home branch but they can't fix it as its a nationwide problem.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION]
> You should contact their CC.
> 
> 
> I don't think no online retailer ever charges $27.65 as authentication money.



if they charge it for authentication it will be refunded.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have the same and it doesn't works for international sites. -_-
> SBI CC says talk to the home branch but they can't fix it as its a nationwide problem.



Damn!
No choice,then I have to make a new AC at other bank when I get my job...


----------



## theterminator (Mar 4, 2015)

One can open their ac in bank of baroda & apply for visa platinum or mastercard gold debit card. Also apply for credit card , charges are low compared to other banks. Visit bobcards.com for more info.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> One can open their ac in bank of baroda & apply for visa platinum or mastercard gold debit card. Also apply for credit card , charges are low compared to other banks. Visit bobcards.com for more info.



PNB offers CC at no annual charges.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> PNB offers CC at no annual charges.



Bob offers too provided you do a minimum amount of yearly purchasing like ₹50,000 or ₹1,00,000,etc which depends on the type of card.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Bob offers too provided you do a minimum amount of yearly purchasing like ₹50,000 or ₹1,00,000,etc which depends on the type of card.



Never used BOB I am satisfied with PNB.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2015)

Is there any way to use a SBI Intl Debit Card on greenmangaming.com??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is there any way to use a SBI Intl Debit Card on greenmangaming.com??



use entropay or paypal


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2015)

Thought paypal doesnt work with most indian debit cards? Has anyone used a SBI debit card on greenmangaming.com?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Thought paypal doesnt work with most indian debit cards? *Has anyone used a SBI debit card on greenmangaming.com*?



I've tried to use it on literally every site which has games on sale. That crap refuses to work on international sites.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2015)

Just tried using it.Didnt work. I 100% agree. Am stuck as i dont have any other card to use. 

Does a Kotak Credit card work? Any experience?


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 11, 2015)

has anybody added ICICI Debit card (mastercard ) in PayPal ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2015)

axis debit started working on google play


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah Axis and HDFC along with ICICI work with GPlay.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 13, 2015)

ICICI Bank Debit Card works great all on all international sites like App Store, Paypal, Steam, etc. Totally Recommended.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

where I can find list of banks which support google wallet??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> where I can find list of banks which support google wallet??



Here.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Here.



I did not read the 1st post... 
Saraswat Bank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

can anybody tell me about this bank???


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> where I can find list of banks which support google wallet??



Which bank account do you have?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which bank account do you have?



^Saraswat Bank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i tried but it not worked... Google wallet not adding this bank..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^Saraswat Bank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> i tried but it not worked... Google wallet not adding this bank..



That is probably not going to work.


----------



## Alok (Mar 17, 2015)

just found this .....Prepaid Virtual Visa Card, Plastic MasterCard, Online Prepaid Cards, Virtual Credit Cards from EntroPay


----------



## warrior123 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah. I have been using entropay credit card for the past one year and it works almost on all sites  requiring credit card. However, you have to top it up using your Debit Card and some debit cards don't work on this site. e.g. My SBI debit card does not work there but my UCO debit card works there. Also, they charge a fee of around 700 bucks when you top up.


----------



## Alok (Mar 18, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> Yeah. I have been using entropay credit card for the past one year and it works almost on all sites  requiring credit card. However, you have to top it up using your Debit Card and some debit cards don't work on this site. e.g. My SBI debit card does not work there but my UCO debit card works there. Also, they charge a fee of around 700 bucks when you top up.



no not 700. its 4 %


----------



## warrior123 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, correct.


----------



## RohanM (Mar 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah Axis and HDFC along with ICICI work with GPlay.



My HDFC Easy shop Titanium dont work with GPlay.. I want to purchase clash of clan gems..


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

use entropay


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Vegito said:


> My HDFC Easy shop Titanium dont work with GPlay.. I want to purchase clash of clan gems..



HDFC kind of work from the get go but looks like not in your case. So you might have to seek your branch on this issue.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys, It is recommended that you limit the amount can be spent from your International Debit Cards for International Transaction as we do not enjoy safety like OTP there. Anyone with the details can misuse it if they want.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey guys, It is recommended that you limit the amount can be spent from your International Debit Cards for International Transaction as we do not enjoy safety like OTP there. Anyone with the details can misuse it if they want.



well its the case for every debit/credit card ; anyone gets details and you are robbed.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> well its the case for every debit/credit card ; anyone gets details and you are robbed.



You didn't get it bro. Let's say if someone gets all your debit card details like number, expiry, cvc still he will need OTP/ATM Pin to do domestic transactions on site like Flipkart, IRCTC, etc. He won't be able to do anything within India but what about International Sites like Steam? We don't need OTP/Pin to do transaction if our cards are activated for it. So it will be better to limit the amount which can be spent internationally.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

three of my colleagues Credit/Debit Card details were stolen. 17K, 17K and 20K were withdrawn in different states.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> three of my colleagues Credit/Debit Card details were stolen. 17K, 17K and 20K were withdrawn in different states.



Still even if debit cards are stolen without the OTP/ATM Pin what they could do in India?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> three of my colleagues Credit/Debit Card details were stolen. 17K, 17K and 20K were withdrawn in different states.



Like those call theft?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Like those call theft?



I don't think so. it would be a card skimming machine somewhere near our office where everyone visited the same shop and got skimmed.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I don't think so. it would be a card skimming machine somewhere near our office where everyone visited the same shop and got skimmed.



This is getting serious.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Still even if debit cards are stolen without the OTP/ATM Pin what they could do in India?



sorry didn't see your comment. card skimming doesn't require OTP. but the pin can be picked up by the skimming machine. skimming machine looks exactly the same,the perp will swipe the card and ask you to enter the pin, it will fail and then use a legit machine to complete your transaction. there was a post in reddit where a fake cab guy was skimming credit card in New York City.


----------



## truegenius (Mar 31, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey guys, It is recommended that you limit the amount can be spent from your International Debit Cards for International Transaction as we do not enjoy safety like OTP there. Anyone with the details can misuse it if they want.



I also think that otp is good for security
and think that if transaction can happen without otp then our card is almost useless, just take a pic of it and done
and if we enter details of our card (where otp isn't used) then it is like we are providing them blank signed check book, because there is no pre-confirmation of any transaction thus security goes out of roof, is it really like this ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> sorry didn't see your comment. card skimming doesn't require OTP. but the pin can be picked up by the skimming machine. skimming machine looks exactly the same,the perp will swipe the card and ask you to enter the pin, it will fail and then use a legit machine to complete your transaction. there was a post in reddit where a fake cab guy was skimming credit card in New York City.



Yes, we can't do anything for that except being more caution. I was talking about the fraud done via International Transactions. 



truegenius said:


> I also think that otp is good for security
> and think that if transaction can happen without otp then our card is almost useless, just take a pic of it and done
> and if we enter details of our card (where otp isn't used) then it is like we are providing them blank signed check book, because there is no pre-confirmation of any transaction thus security goes out of roof, is it really like this ?



Yes, it is totally like this. On International sites like Steam, Paypal, etc we just enter the details and payment is done without PIN/OTP. I don't think there is any issue with this big merchants but I don't trust much on the smaller merchants. Another thing if our pc is keylogged still the hacker can't do much in India as he will still need OTP to do transaction but he can do international frauds.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 13, 2015)

Can confirm on HDFC DEbit card with Chip. works on steam, origin, paypal, and numerous other international websites . finally I dont have to but a credit card to buy stuff


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Can confirm on HDFC DEbit card with Chip. works on steam, origin, paypal, and numerous other international websites . finally I dont have to but a credit card to buy stuff



I can vouch for Itunes and googleplay. I use BOB DC with chip.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 22, 2015)

SBI partners with PayPal to enable debit card payments online
 Tried my SBI Visa DC on paypal but failed


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2015)

May be process is not started yet ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys, i want to get an AXIS DEBIT CARD for
1) STEAM
2) GOOGLE PLAY STORE
3) If possible , Paypal

Please recommend me a simply debit card.. i dont want high transaction privilege or mileage point blah blah feature

Debit Card: Apply for Debit/ATM Cards Online - Axis Bank, India

Please select the type of card from the link above.

I am kinda interested in the Debit Card where we can put our own face XD

Preferably an account with low deposit.. ICICI requires RS10,000 minimum balance.. I dont have that much money


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2015)

10000 is standard for any major pvt bank.i doubt axis bank will have a much lower requirement.why not go for icici zero balance savings account(don't go for pockets account)?
Zero Balance Saving Account | Zero Balance Account - ICICI Bank Basic Savings Account India


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 27, 2015)

No Frills Account | Zero Balance Savings Account | Best Online Savings Account - Azaadi Account at Axis Bank

AXIS has similar feature too, they call it AZADI ACCOUNT


Anyways, will these accounts let me use Steam,GooglePlay Store etc?
I see some comments saying you need CHIP in the debit card. Can i get a debit card with CHIP for foreign transactions with this AZAADI (Axis) or ZERO BALANCE ACCOUNTS (ICICI)

- - - Updated - - -

BTW

I dont have PAN card.. what to do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2015)

i don't know about axis bank but it seems that for icici any visa debit card should work everywhere.without pan card one needs to fill & submit form 60 in which you tick the option of not being assessed for tax.in any case icici is a better bet as sometimes even axis bank card stopped working at some sites in the past but never read anything similar about icici cards.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

SBI got into a contract to work with paypal. Will make life of many easy.


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> SBI got into a contract to work with paypal. Will make life of many easy.



Do we have to register separately to activate this service ?


----------



## PRKstg (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], I'm trying to reach out to you regarding this post. Your PM box is full, please clear some messages and PM me.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2015)

PRKstg said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], I'm trying to reach out to you regarding this post. Your PM box is full, please clear some messages and PM me.


hi, I've cleared my Inbox.


----------



## PRKstg (Jun 13, 2015)

Sign this petition to change the RBI rule. 

Petition Â· Remove 2 Factor Authentication for Indian Credit/Debit Cards for All Transactions in India Â· Change.org


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Do we have to register separately to activate this service ?



I don't think so. I will be trying it out with my card soon.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 13, 2015)

Let me know later.


----------



## tsezzy (Jun 15, 2015)

this information is of 2012, is it still valid? 
is it still applicable ?


----------



## themirror (Jun 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> 10000 is standard for any major pvt bank.i doubt axis bank will have a much lower requirement.why not go for icici zero balance savings account(don't go for pockets account)?
> Zero Balance Saving Account | Zero Balance Account - ICICI Bank Basic Savings Account India



Whats wrong with pockets account? I just applied for one but still didn't get the card.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2015)

i read on a popular blog for such discussions that pockets account interferes with working of the usual debit card resulting in failures when trying to do some international transactions.


----------



## themirror (Jun 29, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i read on a popular blog for such discussions that pockets account interferes with working of the usual debit card resulting in failures when trying to do some international transactions.



Can you give me the link?
When I contacted the staff, they told me that the upgraded card works fine on international PGs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2015)

looks like pockets account card just started working on paypal/international PGs now.
*www.isaumya.com/paypal-google-wallet-indian-debit-card-support/comment-page-68/#comment-8970


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

Many cards have started working of late with paypal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2015)

which ones?see the link i posted earlier,you won't get more comprehensive list of working indian debit cards with international PGs.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn,SBI sucks.
No paypal or google wallet...


----------



## bala_cpu (Jun 30, 2015)

PRKstg said:


> Sign this petition to change the RBI rule.
> 
> Petition Â· Remove 2 Factor Authentication for Indian Credit/Debit Cards for All Transactions in India Â· Change.org


Considering the amount of fraud transactions happening online (especially in mobile platform)  I don't think removing 2 factor authentication is much of a good idea, unless there is a mechanism to reverse the txn if it's found fraudulent.  People who want to use their cards on play store / app store won't even come around 5 percent of overall online transaction I believe.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> which ones?see the link i posted earlier,you won't get more comprehensive list of working indian debit cards with international PGs.



If it is working for me I won't say that the don't work. I have used PNB CC, SBI international DC both powered by VISA and both works flawlessly with Gplay and paypal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2015)

CC is different but SBI international visa DB working on paypal is news to me.if possible you can post the screenshot as proof on that blog to help others also try.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> If it is working for me I won't say that the don't work. I have used PNB CC, SBI international DC both powered by VISA and both works flawlessly with Gplay and paypal.



Really it's not working for me I've SBI Gold International DC. How do you get this thing working  please share


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2015)

I've SBI Silver International DC and not working me...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I've SBI Silver International DC and not working me...



Any of the SBI DC's will not work. I've tried almost every one of them with steam. Even the bank manager's card didn't work.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

ok little bit offtopic but related to debit card. few of my colleagues had their debit card details stolen (Bangalore) and amount withdrawn from a Mumbai ATM. one of my colleagues just mentioned me that his account was drained of his whole salary of 97K, only left about Rs. 700 balance, there were no SMS Alerts either which is strange as we always get SMS alert. this is the 4th or 5th instance that has happened within our office. Debit card is Yes Bank, but other bank cards have also fallen to this. we are not sure how or where data theft occurred, but I believe its near our office. Other than that, it could be a Rigged ATM.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2015)

avoid swapping debit card linked with your salary account anywhere as unlike CC deduction is immediate.open another account with small balance & use that account's debit card for swapping,online shopping etc.if some big purchase is needed then transfer amount from larger balance account to smaller one.if someone didn't get money withdrawal sms immediately contact bank as well as mobile service provider to confirm if there is some duplicate sim/mobile no. change request in your name.i am surprised that even after multiple incidents your colleagues/their banks are doing nothing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Card is cloned by the cyber thieves either from ATM or some cheap restaurant or petrol pumps via skimming machine.

1.Always Swipe the card in your presence at merchant locations.

but how do they stole the Debit PIN ?


btw 97K salary....gr8


----------



## bala_cpu (Jul 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Card is cloned by the cyber thieves either from ATM or some cheap restaurant or petrol pumps via skimming machine.
> 
> 1.Always Swipe the card in your presence at merchant locations.
> 
> ...


This is how the scam happens, they call you in the name of bank authority and ask you to disclose card details for maintenance, they also say you will receive otp to complete the maintenance else your card will be deactivated, once customers reveals otp, that's it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2015)

I have also seen calls claiming to be calling from "Visa", and asking to reveal details.


----------



## themirror (Jul 2, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have also seen calls claiming to be calling from "Visa", and asking to reveal details.



I got a call that an illegal transaction has been made on my cc and if I don't provide details, card will be blocked and penalty will be levied. 
What's so wierd is that I don't have a CC!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2015)

bala_cpu said:


> This is how the scam happens, they call you in the name of bank authority and ask you to disclose card details for maintenance, they also say you will receive otp to complete the maintenance else your card will be deactivated, once customers reveals otp, that's it



We all get SMS & Emails from Banks 1000times that "Bank will never ask you about your CVV,PIN & OTP details..."
but still people forget all about this caution.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 2, 2015)

innocent people always get into this. i have received over 100 calls from these fraudsters. a few times i have played along and later told i am not going to tell any thing. they get real mad at me then.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Really it's not working for me I've SBI Gold International DC. How do you get this thing working  please share



I just simply entered it as a additional card and they deduct the authentication charges and than I purchased nova prime with it.


----------



## PRKstg (Jul 3, 2015)

Buddy, let's take an example. Say PayTM. To recharge for 10 bucks, it takes up to 100s or more. 

For what? 10 bucks? I have used PayTM hundreds of times, same account, same name, same IP address, same MAC ID, same IMEI. It is me, it's not a fraud. 

In US, it takes 2s. There is No 2 step verification, nothing, when you click buy, it immediately buys. With my consent. 

Nobody will be scammed, unless you throw your details away. 

If you give your house keys to a stranger and expect your house not to be robbed, it's foolish.

Reversing of transactions is possible, for that you will have to call your bank.


----------



## themirror (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, my ICICI pockets debit card works on international PGs. 
Call customer care for activating international transactions on the card. 
The card fee is low at 150 per year.


----------



## shehjadi (Jul 13, 2015)

themirror said:


> Guys, my ICICI pockets debit card works on international PGs.
> Call customer care for activating international transactions on the card.
> The card fee is low at 150 per year.



in what all international sites is it working?


----------



## themirror (Jul 14, 2015)

shehjadi said:


> in what all international sites is it working?



It worked everywhere I tried. Google play, paypal, stripe, itunes are a few I'm using right now.


----------



## honestmuggle (Jul 15, 2015)

themirror said:


> It worked everywhere I tried. Google play, paypal, stripe, itunes are a few I'm using right now.




Are you talking about pockets virtual visa card which is provided inside of wallet or physical card of icici pockets ?
I am trying to use my icici pockets vcc but it is asking me to register for "verified by visa" when doing transaction through it.
when i fill the details for verified by visa registration is says "unable to authenticate please try after some time".

Since you are already using this i am requesting you to help me in this regard.

Thank You


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Guys, my canara bank card is networking anymore and I was thinking about switching to Axis Bank. Which account should i apply for to get international transaction facility? I mean the debit card should work in Humble bundle, steam, iTunes,origin, etc.


----------



## nishant3009 (Jul 21, 2015)

dj_ut said:


> I wanted to know which india bank DEBIT CARD (any : mastercard or maestro or Visa) OR CREDIT CARD can be use to purchase ON APPLE ITUNES STORE (india) or (Any other country Store)



fisrt of all,i registered here to reply to your comment.regarding itunes problem, please open axis bank account with MASTERCARD DEBIT CARD.mastercard will work BUT- use the very same address(its case sensitive so that also counts) as you provided the bank.its better if you have internet banking available.you can copy the address from your account details AND PASTE IT IN THE FIRST COLOUMN OF YOUR ITUNES DETAILS.thats the only way mastercard debit card will work  on itunes/playstation.also they will charge you 60/- periodically but will be refunded after some time.OR GET A CREDIT CARD.


----------



## nishant3009 (Jul 21, 2015)

was it your first purchase from that card on amazon.com??if yes then this is usual.
the first time i used my axis mastercard DEBIT CARD(its the only DC that works like CC for international sites), i bought a song(12/-) and was charged 72/- ( 1 dollar was charged to check the details.apple said it should be refunded in 3-5 days.they also said it wont appear on my credit card bill(but i used a debit card)).IT WAS REFUNDED AFTER 47 DAYS.YES 47. so please be patient.your amount may take even upto 2 months to reappear.


----------



## themirror (Jul 23, 2015)

honestmuggle said:


> Are you talking about pockets virtual visa card which is provided inside of wallet or physical card of icici pockets ?
> I am trying to use my icici pockets vcc but it is asking me to register for "verified by visa" when doing transaction through it.
> when i fill the details for verified by visa registration is says "unable to authenticate please try after some time".
> 
> ...



No, virtual cards never work on international PGs.
You need to apply for a pockets savings account from pockets app and visit the branch where you applied for.
Once the account is activated, you'll get a debit card and cheque book. Then call the customer care and ask them to activate the card for international transactions. Mine took a couple of hours after the request and it works fine now.


----------



## warrior123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Can somebody tell which bank's debit card works on international sites like google play? Please suggest an account which has a minimum balance requirement of either of 500 or 1000 rupees?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 23, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> Can somebody tell which bank's debit card works on international sites like google play? Please suggest an account which has a minimum balance requirement of either of 500 or 1000 rupees?



Axis Bank, ICICI,Standard Chartered Bank

You can open zero balance savings account on above banks, minimum balance requirement accounts have premium features (as per bank) and you can't open a MBR account with ₹1000 you need atleast ₹10000 (if you live in a city other areas ₹5000) to open a MBR in private bank


----------



## warrior123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Then I have to stick with Entropay Prepaid Credit Card.


----------



## gemini90 (Jul 28, 2015)

So the SBI-Paypal agreement has changed nothing on ground level for us customers?


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2015)

BUMP.
HDFC Debit Cards now work for international transactions. I completed transactions in Paypal and steam.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

My brother and I have the same type of savings account in canara bank. We both have our respective debit cards. But, his works everywhere in online stores like steam, Humble bundle, etc, but mine does not. Any ideas ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> My brother and I have the same type of savings account in canara bank. We both have our respective debit cards. But, his works everywhere in online stores like steam, Humble bundle, etc, but mine does not. Any ideas ?



Go to netbanking and see yours is activated for international transaction and also check his.


----------



## shehjadi (Nov 2, 2015)

themirror said:


> Guys, my ICICI pockets debit card works on international PGs.
> Call customer care for activating international transactions on the card.
> The card fee is low at 150 per year.



This is not working now. One has to get the upgraded Expressions Debit Card for international transactions.


----------



## themirror (Nov 2, 2015)

shehjadi said:


> This is not working now. One has to get the upgraded Expressions Debit Card for international transactions.


Just tried it now and it works for me.


----------



## shehjadi (Nov 2, 2015)

themirror said:


> Just tried it now and it works for me.



As in, if someone makes a new Pockets Zero Balance Savings account and doesn't opt for Expressions or Metro Debit Cards; international transactions won't work.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 5, 2015)

Folks, I need to open an account in a bank to avail ATM and Net banking services and it must provide Virtual Credit Card functionality. Suggest me something. I've got no PAN or any other accounts. This is my first.
Thanks!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks, I need to open an account in a bank to avail ATM and Net banking services and it must provide Virtual Credit Card functionality. Suggest me something. I've got no PAN or any other accounts. This is my first.
> Thanks!



ICICI/HDFC.

HDFC Kids account

Young Stars Account | Kids Savings Account | Childs Saving Accounts | ICICI Bank India


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 3, 2015)

Please help.  I need a debit card that works with paypal.  I already have canara bank visa debit card which doesn't work.  Axis bank and icici bank ask for min 10000 in savings account which I can't afford.  Is there any other way?

- - - Updated - - -

My pan card has already been verified by paypal.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 3, 2015)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Please help.  I need a debit card that works with paypal.  I already have canara bank visa debit card which doesn't work.  Axis bank and icici bank ask for min 10000 in savings account which I can't afford.  Is there any other way?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My pan card has already been verified by paypal.


If you have a rural area around your house, open an account in that area. The minimum balance would be much less. And better still, get an FD done in the existing bank and get a Credit card on that FD. You will get long term savings and a CC.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 3, 2015)

baccilus said:


> If you have a rural area around your house, open an account in that area. The minimum balance would be much less. And better still, get an FD done in the existing bank and get a Credit card on that FD. You will get long term savings and a CC.



Nope. I'm in bengaluru right now.

- - - Updated - - -

Just found this.ICICI pockets app. If I apply for physical card, will it work with paypal?


----------



## shehjadi (Jan 17, 2016)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Just found this.ICICI pockets app. If I apply for physical card, will it work with paypal?


Yes, once the account number is generated, apply for an Expressions Debit Card; it works everywhere.


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 28, 2016)

shehjadi said:


> Yes, once the account number is generated, apply for an Expressions Debit Card; it works everywhere.



Yeah guys, it works.


----------



## Ram6778 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys, 
can you tell me more about pocket icici bank , does its physical debit card support international transactions like Google wallet or Paypal.com and google play store. How can i get this ?

thanks,

- - - Updated - - -



rickenjus said:


> Yeah guys, it works.



Hi guys, 
can you tell me more about pocket icici bank , does its physical debit card support international transactions like Google wallet or Paypal.com and google play store. How can i get this ?

thanks,


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 18, 2016)

> Hi guys,
> can you tell me more about pocket icici bank , does its physical debit card support international transactions like Google wallet or Paypal.com and google play store. How can i get this ?
> 
> thanks,



I have only tried expression debit card and it works. You should contact your nearest ICICI branch.


----------



## stormspiker (Jun 2, 2016)

HDFC Debit Card works on Battle.net ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2016)

stormspiker said:


> HDFC Debit Card works on Battle.net ?


You need to enable international transactions using HDFC netbank portal for the card, after that it will work on any international sites.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 2, 2016)

RCuber said:


> You need to enable international transactions using HDFC netbank portal for the card, after that it will work on any international sites.



Does it work on origin, as stated previously in thread does icici expressions or axis bank titanium rewards does any of them work with origin and battle.net now ? can some one confirm please coz i am going to open an account and get a debit card especially for these 2 sites.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2016)

^^ I think I had bought BF4 from origin using my HDFC card. International use needs to be enabled in netbanking to make transactions.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 3, 2016)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I think I had bought BF4 from origin using my HDFC card. International use needs to be enabled in netbanking to make transactions.


Thanks a lot for confirmation. Did u buy from origin after the prices were converted to inr ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2016)

skc_rule said:


> Thanks a lot for confirmation. Did u buy from origin after the prices were converted to inr ?



I think yes. it was during that time that EA decided everyone on earth had to pay the same $60 on any currency.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks a lot for reply i will go wit dat then. can u pls tell me which exact card do u have from hdfc? i would apply for the same?

- - - Updated - - -

[

- - - Updated - - -



rickenjus said:


> I have only tried expression debit card and it works. You should contact your nearest ICICI branch.



which expressions debit card are you talking about coral, business or wave? also can u please confirm whether they work on origin and battle.net?

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> I think yes. it was during that time that EA decided everyone on earth had to pay the same $60 on any currency.



ok thank you. can u please tell me which hdfc card do u have exactly so that i can apply for same


----------



## stormspiker (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok. HDFC has decided to give me "Rupay Premium Debit Card". which is basically this >> RuPay Premium Debit Card - HDFC Ban

Now I will have to apply for a new debit card which works on INternational Online payments.  Please suggest me a debit card that works everywhere.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 4, 2016)

themirror said:


> Just tried it now and it works for me.



can u please confirm whether it works on origin and battle.net ? which debit card are you talking about pockets one or expressions? and also were u asked to keep minimum balance of 5k?


----------



## ll_L0neW0lf_ll (Jun 4, 2016)

Guys please help...... im now getting a new account just for online transactions like on steam/origin/googleplay etc and  for Google AdSense im thinking of Axis Bank for this purpose(had a bad time with sbi debit card's while buying BF4 and CS:GO  ) so guys please help me out which option should i tick there are options like MASTER,VISA,GOLD in the online form for debit card details....!! which of these will work?


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 4, 2016)

ll_L0neW0lf_ll said:


> Guys please help...... im now getting a new account just for online transactions like on steam/origin/googleplay etc and  for Google AdSense im thinking of Axis Bank for this purpose(had a bad time with sbi debit card's while buying BF4 and CS:GO  ) so guys please help me out which option should i tick there are options like MASTER,VISA,GOLD in the online form for debit card details....!! which of these will work?



same here bro , looks like icici seems to be best bet, btw steam is already accepting bitcoin u can make payments via zebpay mobile app their transaction charges are low too. i too need a card for origin and battle.net i guess i will go for icici expressions via the pockets app.


----------



## stormspiker (Jun 6, 2016)

HDFC gave me an International Debit Card that works everywhere.  Great relief.  +1 to HDFC. Mine is Rewards Debit Card. Whoever has or plan to have an HDFC acc,  go for Rewards Debit Card.  Tested on Battle.net and Play Store both.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 6, 2016)

stormspiker said:


> HDFC gave me an International Debit Card that works everywhere.  Great relief.  +1 to HDFC. Mine is Rewards Debit Card. Whoever has or plan to have an HDFC acc,  go for Rewards Debit Card.  Tested on Battle.net and Play Store both.



nice and what about origin have u tried it on that? please confirm?


----------



## stormspiker (Jun 6, 2016)

It should work on Origin bcoz it worked on Battle.net. Both work the same way and don't require any OTP.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 6, 2016)

stormspiker said:


> It should work on Origin bcoz it worked on Battle.net. Both work the same way and don't require any OTP.


ok thanks. btw what is the min bal for savings acc of hdfc?


----------



## stormspiker (Jun 6, 2016)

skc_rule said:


> ok thanks. btw what is the min bal for savings acc of hdfc?



It's 10k.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 6, 2016)

stormspiker said:


> It's 10k.



ok thnks for the info


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2016)

skc_rule said:


> ok thanks. btw what is the min bal for savings acc of hdfc?


Depends really. Some of the smaller/sub-urban branches have lesser min bal. compared to say the biggest branch in the most major area of the city.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2016)

Icici bank near my home has a min balance of Rs 1000, after opening an account with Rs 25000 deposit..
HDFC has a 10k min balance


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2016)

Got a Rupay International debit card - will this work with Paypal ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2016)

It should not.RUPAY is designed for transactions in Indian currency handled by an Indian payment gateway to reduce reliance on international ones like visa,mastercard etc.In fact the chances of a normal sbi debit card working with paypal in near future(which they are saying for years now) is much more than a rupay debit card.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 8, 2016)

$hadow said:


> I can vouch for Itunes and googleplay. I use BOB DC with chip.



hey shadow can u please confirm whether bob dc with chip, works on origin and battle.net and which one is it mastercard or visa?


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 9, 2016)

rickenjus said:


> Yeah guys, it works.



can u please confirm whether icici works on origin?


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 14, 2016)

guys i would like you all to know that today i tried to use digipurse vcc on origin and to my surprise it worked. yesterday i made id on digipurse and my visa card was generated after which i did a top up of 500rs(mandatory for first time) using my sbi good for nothing debit card. money got deducted and i recieved a message that my amount will be reflected in 1day. so i checked today after 1day and my bal was 0. i went to balance section and refreshed it it said payment error. i was so pissed and thought that it was a scam, i thought i will wait for few days that whether or not they will refund the money in my sbi acc. but just 3 hours after that i once again started app and to my surprise bal was now 500. straight away i logged in to my origin app on desktop i wanted to buy the origin access subscription so i filled all details and placed order. transaction was failed and rs 50 was deducted from my digi wallet. then i googled ea payment problems. i found one forum where it was said that prepaid cards cannot be used to buy subscriptions. then i decided to go for bf3 which was selling for 250, and the payment went through smoothly and my game was added to my delight  , i will try it with steam and battle.net also and let u guys know abt tht. but anyways cheers


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice to know Digipurse VCC worked but what about the failed transaction of Rs.50 which got debited from your digi wallet ? Did you get refund for it ?


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 15, 2016)

no not yet i read in ea forums that ea charges 1dollar for card verification but if u save that card details then they wont deduct it next time , but if u dont then u will have to pay for 50rs for each transaction. i think for the first time when i tried to buy origin access they verified my card by deducting rs50 but when i bought bf3 no amount was deducted exept rs2 which may be comission of digipurse.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2016)

That 1 dollar or Rs. 50 transaction is just to see whether the details entered for the card are correct or not.

It gets reverted afterwards.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 16, 2016)

ico said:


> That 1 dollar or Rs. 50 transaction is just to see whether the details entered for the card are correct or not.
> 
> It gets reverted afterwards.


if they do its good


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 21, 2016)

so i tried to top up digipurse with debit card but it said denied by risk , i will try to load it with netbanking after some time , did any one face such problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

skc_rule said:


> so i tried to top up digipurse with debit card but it said denied by risk , i will try to load it with netbanking after some time , did any one face such problem?


Probably need to contact bank and enable international transactions.


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Probably need to contact bank and enable international transactions.



no actually initially i toped up with sbi debit card only and it was approved, then i tried with pockets debit card which was rejected then even sbi debit card used earlier is also being rejected


----------



## skc_rule (Jun 25, 2016)

today i got my Indian bank evm master card global i went to atm and activated it by doing transaction(any atm would do not necessarily Indian bank). then i went to origin in shipping address i entered my address exactly as on passbook. and then i added my card and it worked. origin accepted my card just like credit card i could even purchase origin access. this is the best international card one can get for international transactions. and minimum avg bal for Indian bank is only rs250 (without cheque book) and 500(with chequebook)

- - - Updated - - -

and it works on steam too just bought gta5 using same, for every transaction they carge rs 30, so if u r buying from steam or origin first of all add all the games that u want to buy to cart and then proceed to pay. otherwise u will be carged rs30 for each game
so here is a bit updated, i saw my account details and looks like i wasnt charged by steam a single rupee, all neither transaction fees nor the verification fees, there was 0 transaction charge when i used it with steam, however when i registered with origin they deducted rs 65 from my account probably for verification. i think they will refund this amount , after that there was no transaction charges by origin what so ever.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 26, 2016)

Is Freecharge VCC accepted on payzippy or payumoney gateways ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2016)

PayUmoney Confirmed.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 26, 2016)

Paypal currently has a list of banks that supports paypal transcation (includes govt. banks debit cards)

*i.imgur.com/fGQG0Sm.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

Great, that means my new MasterCard debit card will work. Sadly, Steam does not accept PayPal payments since moving to Rupees.


----------



## MUSAFIR AWARA (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello guys, 
             I am a "bank of baroda" user. Does anyone here, using bob debit card. please tell me does bob debit card working for international transaction?. Also, does paypal support bob debit card?


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2016)

so, axisbank stopped eshop card service ? it was such a nice virtual card option.


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone knows about this new security coverage by HDFC? Said they would cover for stuff like stolen wallet and everything. Even arrange for hotel and travel if it happens while customer is traveling.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 29, 2016)

Which is the best debit card that can be used in any international shopping sites ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2016)

ICICI debit cards for their consistency.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 29, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ICICI debit cards for their consistency.


But ICICI minimum balance is 5 or 10k which I'm not sure .I need something lower than 5k because I'm a student.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Which is the best debit card that can be used in any international shopping sites ?



IOB Visa Debit Card works everywhere ₹1000 or less MAB needed


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2017)

PayPal now have 2FA. All international cards including sbi debit card work with paypal.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2017)

alienempire said:


> PayPal now have 2FA. All international cards including sbi debit card work with paypal.



Thanks for the good news !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2017)

alienempire said:


> PayPal now have 2FA. All international cards including sbi debit card work with paypal.


Anything to back this statement?SBI debit cards started working 2-3 months back though SBI signed an agreement with Paypal in 2015.Now SBI appears in the list of 6 major bank logos displayed by Paypal India as supported(along with Axis,HDFC,ICICI,Kotak Mahindra & Citi).
Shop using your Debit and Credit Card -PayPal Indi
Under Faq: Which banks accept international card transactions through PayPal?  there is still no big change indicating all indian banks are supported now.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Anything to back this statement?SBI debit cards started working 2-3 months back though SBI signed an agreement with Paypal in 2015.Now SBI appears in the list of 6 major bank logos displayed by Paypal India as supported(along with Axis,HDFC,ICICI,Kotak Mahindra & Citi).
> Shop using your Debit and Credit Card -PayPal Indi
> Under Faq: Which banks accept international card transactions through PayPal?  there is still no big change indicating all indian banks are supported now.


When I recently added my sbi debit card. PayPal take me into the Verified by Visa page where I need to enter my otp after entering otp ₹1 deducted from my account and card gets confirmed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2017)

I already mentioned that SBI cards started working 2-3 months ago with paypal.In fact SBI signed a memorandum with Paypal in may 2015 after which all SBI cards were supposed to work normally with Paypal just like any other Indian website but just as expected from a big govt owned enterprise,it took them almost 1.5 years to achieve it.Also *getting your card confirmed with Paypal is not the same as being able to buy with Paypal.Many Indian banks debit cards will let you confirm with Paypal but try purchasing anything from an international site using Paypal & these debit cards will fail.*


----------



## Sahil Raj (Jun 15, 2017)

can anyone confirm if ICICI debit card works on Indian Origin Store? i was looking to get the games that are currently on sale. I tried the SBI (basic debit card), which  doesnt work as Origin asks only for Credit cards, but somehow  ICICI debit cards work as i read it from various replies in this thread, but does it work with Origin store in specific currently? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2017)

ICICI debit cards have a consistent history of working everywhere even when other cards failed sometimes so it is a safe bet that it should work with Origin store too.


----------



## Sahil Raj (Jun 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ICICI debit cards have a consistent history of working everywhere even when other cards failed sometimes so it is a safe bet that it should work with Origin store too.



thanks for the prompt reply. I was also wondering  whether it makes a difference if the card is a basic one or like other  Platinum, Ruby cards? does this play a role as well?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2017)

From whatever I know,as long as it is not a RUPAY card,all ICICI debit cards have same functionality regarding working on international sites.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 16, 2017)

Sahil Raj said:


> can anyone confirm if ICICI debit card works on Indian Origin Store? i was looking to get the games that are currently on sale. I tried the SBI (basic debit card), which  doesnt work as Origin asks only for Credit cards, but somehow  ICICI debit cards work as i read it from various replies in this thread, but does it work with Origin store in specific currently? Any help is greatly appreciated


My previous ICICI debit card (international payment enabled) worked on the origin store when I bought BF3 a few years ago. 
Do make sure that the international payment is enabled


----------



## Sahil Raj (Jun 16, 2017)

hitesh said:


> My previous ICICI debit card (international payment enabled) worked on the origin store when I bought BF3 a few years ago.
> Do make sure that the international payment is enabled



Thanks to everyone who helped, the card worked just fine. I had the International option enabled, so didnt face any other problems.


----------



## Metalpriest (Oct 27, 2017)

I wish I found this thread before I chose a bank. A quick question, even though I read the replies on this thread regarding credit cards, I just wanted to confirm that HDFC credit card will work with PayPal right? I tried the debit card, but it cannot be linked, as expected. Though I cannot understand why I cannot even link the bank account too to PayPal!


----------



## Metalpriest (Oct 27, 2017)

debarshi said:


> I don't know about their debit card, but Hdfc netsafe does work in Google Play Store.
> 
> No debit card works in PayPal


So only credit cards will work right? Additionally, why can't one (Indian) link their bank account to Paypal?!


----------



## debarshi (Oct 27, 2017)

Now you can link bank accounts to Paypal. When I receive overseas payments through Paypal, I get them directly in my bank account almost immediately 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalpriest (Oct 27, 2017)

debarshi said:


> Now you can link bank accounts to Paypal. When I receive overseas payments through Paypal, I get them directly in my bank account almost immediately
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I tried adding a HDFC account. It gives me an error. When I contacted HDFC support, they said they don't support Paypal.


----------



## Metalpriest (Oct 27, 2017)

Just wanted to confirm before changing my banks, axis bank doesn't cause such issues right?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 27, 2017)

Metalpriest said:


> Just wanted to confirm before changing my banks, axis bank doesn't cause such issues right?


I have added ICICI and SBI recently. Can only speak for these two. I have a HDFC account but never tried adding it. I use ICICI for all transactions anyway. And ICICI Debit card supports Google Play too so yayyy 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalpriest (Oct 27, 2017)

debarshi said:


> I have added ICICI and SBI recently. Can only speak for these two. I have a HDFC account but never tried adding it. I use ICICI for all transactions anyway. And ICICI Debit card supports Google Play too so yayyy
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


So SBI debit cards cause no issues? I guess I will add SBI then.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 27, 2017)

Metalpriest said:


> So SBI debit cards cause no issues? I guess I will add SBI then.


I don't know about RuPay cards. I had the international Mastercard. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 20, 2017)

Axis Bank Platinum debit card does not work on PayPal but works with other international site which required VBV code.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

debarshi said:


> Now you can link bank accounts to Paypal. When I receive overseas payments through Paypal, I get them directly in my bank account almost immediately
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Don't they take 24Hrs for clearing the payment ?


----------



## kunnusingh (Dec 24, 2017)

topgear said:


> Don't they take 24Hrs for clearing the payment ?



They take 2 to 3 Days.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2017)

Okay, this might have been changed now. Anyway, thank you for the information.


----------



## Mayuresh Sane (Jun 29, 2018)

I want to use my debit card to buy stuff from Origin So which bank should I prefer opening an account in?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2018)

^^ICICI bank regular savings account.


----------

